# ‘This is Unstoppable’: America's Midwest Braces Itself For a Covid-19 Surge



## Dana7360 (Aug 9, 2020)

It is stoppable but only if people follow science instead of stupidity.

So far most of the governors in the midwest have followed stupidity. They have a very good example of what to do to stop it from New York and many European nations yet they chose to ignore science and stupidly followed trump.

Now, they are bracing for a surge. None of it had to happen, they could have followed CDC guidelines and science. 

It's a shame because all of it is preventable.



			‘This is unstoppable’: America's midwest braces itself for a Covid-19 surge


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 9, 2020)

The governor of Mizzouri stated that the kids will just have to get COVID-19 and get over it while attending school...


----------



## initforme (Aug 9, 2020)

Yep....we were insulated from it for awhile until the idiotic tourists(we should have kept them away) brought it.  Now we are getting  a considerable amount of growing cases such that businesses and restaurants are electing to close themselves down.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 9, 2020)

Dana7360 said:


> It is stoppable but only if people follow science instead of stupidity.
> 
> So far most of the governors in the midwest have followed stupidity. They have a very good example of what to do to stop it from New York and many European nations yet they chose to ignore science and stupidly followed trump.
> 
> ...


Or it's been weaponized where as your point about "none of this had to happen" would be right on cue.


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 9, 2020)

Dana7360 said:


> It is stoppable but only if people follow science instead of stupidity.
> 
> So far most of the governors in the midwest have followed stupidity. They have a very good example of what to do to stop it from New York and many European nations yet they chose to ignore science and stupidly followed trump.
> 
> ...


Kansas actually has a slight decline going on in 15 counties.  The rest of the state is still.going up.

The difference?  There were 15 counties that didn't overturn the governor's mask order. The other 90 did.


----------



## B. Kidd (Aug 9, 2020)

Wuhanvirus IS a very,very effective Chinese bioweapon.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 9, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > It is stoppable but only if people follow science instead of stupidity.
> ...


Fauci said mask didn't work. He's a leading epidemiologist or then again maybe he's not. An operative maybe ? Maybe...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 9, 2020)

Dana7360 said:


> It is stoppable but only if people follow science instead of stupidity.
> 
> So far most of the governors in the midwest have followed stupidity. They have a very good example of what to do to stop it from New York and many European nations yet they chose to ignore science and stupidly followed trump.
> 
> ...


The comments coming out of the scientific community are.... not good. When you piece them all together, it is clear they feel that there is now just too much of the virus in the community, and slowing down transmission even just a tiny but may be the only thing we can accomplish, at this point.

Not good.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 9, 2020)

B. Kidd said:


> Wuhanvirus IS a very,very effective Chinese bioweapon.


It could dam well be. It's a shame.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 9, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Fauci said mask didn't work.


Lie.


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 9, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Dana7360 said:
> ...


Been explained to you a hundred times or more.

Get over it.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 9, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Fauci said mask didn't work.
> ...


I'll let your lie stand, just so everyone can see it. He sure did say it. I won't return to hundreds of post on site confirming it, and I won't post the videos where he said it just for your entertainment. No, nope, no.


----------



## toomuchtime_ (Aug 9, 2020)

Dana7360 said:


> It is stoppable but only if people follow science instead of stupidity.
> 
> So far most of the governors in the midwest have followed stupidity. They have a very good example of what to do to stop it from New York and many European nations yet they chose to ignore science and stupidly followed trump.
> 
> ...


A stupid article from a propaganda rag.  Public health measures like social distancing, wearing masks and closing down businesses and schools can slow down the spread of the virus, but they cannot stop it.  What we, meaning everyone but Democrats, have learned here in the US and in Europe is that no matter how much these measures slow down the spread of th virus, once the economy is opened up again, there will be an increase in infections and the states will all go broke unless they begin to open the economy. 

It will be at least a year before 70% of the population, the CDC threshold, has been vaccinated and the vaccination may only be 50% effective, so this issue of how much the economy can be opened up to prevent the collapse of our economy will be with us for years to come.


----------



## Disir (Aug 9, 2020)

Dana7360 said:


> It is stoppable but only if people follow science instead of stupidity.
> 
> So far most of the governors in the midwest have followed stupidity. They have a very good example of what to do to stop it from New York and many European nations yet they chose to ignore science and stupidly followed trump.
> 
> ...



You have been screaming so loud and for so long that no one can make out what you are saying.


----------



## satrebil (Aug 9, 2020)

Dana7360 said:


> It is stoppable but only if people follow science instead of stupidity.



No, it's not stoppable. Every single virus we have ever encountered still exists and will continue to exist until the end of time. You're talking absolute nonsense. 

The only effective defense against a virus is herd immunity - and in order to have _that_ people have to be infected. Over 99% of people who are infected will be just fine. Stop your fucking whining.


----------



## toobfreak (Aug 9, 2020)

Dana7360 said:


> *‘This is Unstoppable’: America's Midwest Braces Itself For a Covid-19 Surge*
> It is stoppable but only if people follow science instead of stupidity.


There is science in this?

If it is unstoppable, this only proves that the whole mask thing is a farce.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 9, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > It is stoppable but only if people follow science instead of stupidity.
> ...


Japans cases are thru the roof with total masking............oooooops


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 9, 2020)

Manonthestreet said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Dana7360 said:
> ...


They have 46,000 cases in the whole country.  We have over five million.

You need a new adjective.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 9, 2020)

Manonthestreet said:


> Japans cases are thru the roof with total masking..


Japan spiked at 2000 new cases in a day about a week ago. 

The US is recording about 60,000 new cases a day. Shut up already, dumbass.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 9, 2020)

Dana7360 said:


> It is stoppable but only if people follow science instead of stupidity.
> 
> So far most of the governors in the midwest have followed stupidity. They have a very good example of what to do to stop it from New York and many European nations yet they chose to ignore science and stupidly followed trump.
> 
> ...



   Like NY?  
So the Midwest should start putting covid patients in nursing homes?
   You have to be one of the stupidest MF's on this board!!
You dumbfucks in the northeast make up for the majority of covid deaths in the US and we should follow your lead?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 9, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Fauci said mask didn't work.
> ...



   Aaaaah...yes he did say that.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 9, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Japans cases are thru the roof with total masking..
> ...


Give it time.....Being an island helps,,,,how many cases we got walking across the border


----------



## Manonthestreet (Aug 9, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > It is stoppable but only if people follow science instead of stupidity.
> ...


MN has and is continuing to do that. Most of our cases are old people


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 9, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> So the Midwest should start putting covid patients in nursing homes?


Might not have much choice. You are referring to long term care facilities, which are not retirement communities. They are medical facilities equipped to take the patients, which may be necessary, if our hospitals get overwhelmed.


----------



## Death Angel (Aug 9, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Japan doesnt test like we do



> Take Tokyo, population 9.3 million, and centre of Japan's epidemic. Since February, just 10,981 people have been tested for Covid-19. Of those, just over 4,000 were positive.
> 
> But those figures are striking both because the number tested is so small and because the percentage testing positive is so high.







__





						Redirect Notice
					





					www.google.com


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 9, 2020)

Manonthestreet said:


> helps,,,,how many cases we got walking across the border


It's your silly fantasy, you tell us. 5 million confirmed cases...and the cult is screeching about them coming in across the border...fucking embarrassing...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Aug 9, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > So the Midwest should start putting covid patients in nursing homes?
> ...



  I know what a nursing home is.


----------



## John T. Ford (Aug 9, 2020)

Dana7360 said:


> It is stoppable but only if people follow science instead of stupidity.
> 
> So far most of the governors in the midwest have followed stupidity. They have a very good example of what to do to stop it from New York and many European nations yet they chose to ignore science and stupidly followed trump.
> 
> ...









*LMAO @ you Fake News Sheeple !!!!!!*


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 9, 2020)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Good for you!  So where should we send inpatients, when our hospitals are overwhelmed? Who is going to build and maintain these fantasy locations that don't exist?  Regale us.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 9, 2020)

toobfreak said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > *‘This is Unstoppable’: America's Midwest Braces Itself For a Covid-19 Surge*
> ...


But it does make it easier to rob people.


----------



## Polishprince (Aug 9, 2020)

Dana7360 said:


> It is stoppable but only if people follow science instead of stupidity.




So what would you suggest the governors of Michigan and Illinois, Wisconsin and Minnesota do?   

They are all Far Left demagogues, ready to follow Biden and whatever he says.


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 9, 2020)

If Biden wins the virus will be a bad memory day after the election. That's how serious it is. Democrats should never be in power on any level.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 9, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> If Biden wins the virus will be a bad memory day after the election. That's how serious it is. Democrats should never be in power on any level.


And you think you sound sane?  Embarrassing.


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 9, 2020)

Dana7360 said:


> It is stoppable but only if people follow science instead of stupidity.
> 
> So far most of the governors in the midwest have followed stupidity. They have a very good example of what to do to stop it from New York and many European nations yet they chose to ignore science and stupidly followed trump.
> 
> ...


And if the numbers don't materialize, we're going to lie about them.  Isn't that right?

If you followed the science, you'd see that it is a very select group that has to worry about covid.  The rest are and will be fine.

I hear that D. Dakota has something like 25 cases, total and they never shut down.


----------



## Doc7505 (Aug 9, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > It is stoppable but only if people follow science instead of stupidity.
> ...



~~~~~~
The remaining factor is why did the Chinese fail to notify world authorities of the Wuhan Virus at the onset rather than wait at least nearly 2 months (45 days)... 









						Analysis: COVID-19 might have started in Wuhan in August, not November
					

The COVID-19 outbreak might have started in Wuhan, China, in August 2019 -- at least three months earlier than previously thought -- according to an analysis conducted by researchers at Harvard University.




					www.upi.com
				



>>>>>>>>>>>>​








						After attacking Trump's coronavirus-related China travel ban as xenophobic, Dems and media have changed tune
					

Within hours of President Trump's decision to restrict travel from China on January 31, top Democrats and media figures immediately derided the move as unnecessary and xenophobic -- and they are now beating a hasty retreat from that position as the coronavirus continues to ravage the economy and...




					www.foxnews.com
				



>>>>>>>>>>>>​








						Democrats are facing political consequences over shutdown
					

Voters will expect them to explain where the shutdown ends and where border security begins.




					thehill.com
				



>>>>>>>>>>>>​








						The Democrats Own the Shutdown
					

Chuck Schumer may well have been pleased when President Trump signified his willingness to shut down the government to advance border security to fulfill his most politically charged campaign promise.  Even some conservative ...




					www.americanthinker.com


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 9, 2020)

Darkwind said:


> I hear that D. Dakota has something like 25 cases, total and they never shut down.


Huh, i wonder what is different between that state and crowded cities? I guess we will never know...


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 9, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


This is how utterly fucking stupid you are.

We have closer to 30 million cases in this country.  This virus is so bad, we have to actually test to find out if we have it.

Wow, your a moron.


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 9, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > I hear that D. Dakota has something like 25 cases, total and they never shut down.
> ...


Sure we'll know.  We already do.  They are pointing and laughing at people like you.


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 9, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > If Biden wins the virus will be a bad memory day after the election. That's how serious it is. Democrats should never be in power on any level.
> ...


What? You really think if Hillary was president, the media would be reacting the same? With a virus with over a 99% recovery rate? No, this is a ploy to take Trump out.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 9, 2020)

Darkwind said:


> Sure we'll know. We already do. They are pointing and laughing at people like you.


They are?  Who?  Scientists?  Which ones? You have been fooled. For one, you are so steeped in your cultism that the obvious reason for slower transmission in a sparsely populated State eludes you. Second, you are getting your information from cult handlers.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 9, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> What? You really think if Hillary was president, the media would be reacting the same?


Accidental non sequitur, a sure sign of someone having little to no grasp of logic.  Really dude, you need to do better. You are a grown man, and these elementary logical errors make you look like a moron.


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 9, 2020)

Darkwind said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...


You're making up numbers again.  We've talked about this.


----------



## Grumblenuts (Aug 9, 2020)

Darkwind said:


> Wow, your a moron.


_you're_


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 9, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > If Biden wins the virus will be a bad memory day after the election. That's how serious it is. Democrats should never be in power on any level.
> ...


It's the truth.


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 9, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > What? You really think if Hillary was president, the media would be reacting the same?
> ...


You really think that? The media and the democrats are making this worse than it should be.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 9, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


Sure!

*cuckoo*
.
.
.
.
.
*cuckoo*


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 9, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


What a shameless, dangerous fucking lie. You should be ashamed of yourself, you stupid asshole.


----------



## RoshawnMarkwees (Aug 9, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Dana7360 said:
> ...


He ain’t a pitcher.


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 9, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


No, you've convinced yourself that you are right.  Many delusional people do that.

You see, it is pretty simple.  The virus is lose and contagious.  It is at least 10 to 15 times more than the alleged 'positive' tests.  

Eventually, if they manage to test everyone, you will find that roughly 50 to 70 million people will catch this virus.

It cannot be helped nor can it be stopped.

Now, I've told you many times the proper way to protect the vulnerable while keeping the American economy afloat.

But you suffer a derangement of "hate Trump" and it blinds you to what rational people already know.

So, keep trying to scare up the world.  It is no longer working.


----------



## Darkwind (Aug 9, 2020)

Grumblenuts said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, your a moron.
> ...


You're correct.  I was getting ready to head out to the store and didn't catch the auto-correct which chose the wrong word.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 9, 2020)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


So, you asked and he turned you down?


----------



## Grumblenuts (Aug 9, 2020)

Darkwind said:


> Grumblenuts said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...


You too. Sometimes I just can't help it. See, years ago, I happened to notice that people tend to screw up their own grammar while belittling another's intelligence or grammar about half the time. Since then it cracks me up every time. I even catch myself doing it on occasion. Sorry.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Aug 9, 2020)

My dear friend who owned a large catering company and had been despondent for months over having to let employees go is dead.
Covid is an insidious fake, forcing all kinds of solid decent people into awful life taking decisions. Mother fucking thing still has not killed 15,000 people under 55 who were otherwise in good health and would still be here
What a despicable farce that you fucking brain dead emotion filled assholes have bought into.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Aug 9, 2020)

More overreactive hoaxing. All the big cities with big numbers are Way down but it’s now spread to more rural areas with tiny numbers but hoaxing libs are playing up the fact that it has spread to where it was not before. Perfectly natural and anticipated that it would eventually spread to all places, nowhere is immune, and libs just faking up another hysterical fact absent overreaction


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 9, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> My dear friend who owned a large catering company and had been despondent for months over having to let employees go is dead.
> Covid is an insidious fake, forcing all kinds of solid decent people into awful life taking decisions. Mother fucking thing still has not killed 15,000 people under 55 who were otherwise in good health and would still be here
> What a despicable farce that you fucking brain dead emotion filled assholes have bought into.


Another day, another cultist with a fake anecdote. I am sure this is the same friend whose job was stolen by an immigrant while he was waiting 3 years for healthcare in Canada. Buncha liars...


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 9, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


That drug has saved thousands of lives. Imagine if you loons quit making corona political. How many wouldn't of died. 



This is how you loons roll.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 9, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> That drug has saved thousands of lives


Lie.


----------



## John T. Ford (Aug 9, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> What a shameless, dangerous fucking lie. You should be ashamed of yourself, you stupid asshole.


LMAO @ just how Gullible these ASSHOLE Leftist are .....


----------



## harmonica (Aug 9, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


we've been over this before----there are many HUGE differences between Japan and the US...46,000 is a high rate for Japan


----------



## initforme (Aug 9, 2020)

Our stores and restaurants are vacant..they're gonna stay that way.  We are fully open with most businesses reporting about 1/3 of usual business so they will be ok.  I'm not giving them a cent neither are alit of people.  .
.


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 9, 2020)

harmonica said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...


Of course it is, nothing else would support your bias.

Now stop lying for once.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 9, 2020)

Looks like all the trumpst red state governors and their republican statehouses are gearing up to contribute to the viris hoax meant to make the president look bad.

How very odd. 

How can you trumpsters even function without having stroke after stroke, when this is the reality inside your brains? Mind boggling.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 9, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > So the Midwest should start putting covid patients in nursing homes?
> ...


Never nessesary to infect others who don't have it... What the heck are you smoking ?

Ok, so then where do the people go from those facilities that don't have it ?


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 9, 2020)

RoshawnMarkwees said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


??


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 9, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Never nessesary to infect others who don't have


Oh so you plan to send them where no people exist. Like, maybe, the moon...?

Get a grip.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Aug 9, 2020)

All you Covid hoax endorsers  are playing with peoples lives and livelihoods. In essence you are murderers.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 9, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> All you Covid hoax endorsers  are playing with peoples lives and livelihoods. In essence you are murderers.


Sock troll is sock troll


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 9, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > That drug has saved thousands of lives
> ...


It has, in fact doctors and nurses take low doses, so they don't get the corona.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 9, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> It has


Lie.


jknowgood said:


> in fact doctors and nurses take low doses, so they don't get the corona.


Irrelevant. Their opinions do not matter. The evidence matters.


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 9, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > It has
> ...


Evidence?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 9, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


None of that is evidence. i am starting to think you don't know what evidence is.

HINT: there is no evidence demons rape us in our sleep.  But you believe that shit?  What a freak you are.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 9, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Never nessesary to infect others who don't have
> ...


Oh so you defend the NYC Governor eh ?? Send them where it doesn't matter if others are infected, hell they're old anyways right ?? Thought Democrats don't throw grandma over the cliff ???


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 9, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


Good for them.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 9, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Oh so you defend the NYC Governor eh ??


Yes, I do. I think you will see the same thing happen in lots of places. These people need to go somewhere that is an adequate facility to take care of them. and this can all happen so quickly that States aren't going to have time to just build these facilities.

of course it matters if others are infected... again, I would love to hear your brilliant destination for these sick individuals where there are no other people. I asked you once, but you were too big a sissy to answer. let's try again. It certainly is easier to point and cackle like a fool than it is to come up with ideas, eh?


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 9, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh so you defend the NYC Governor eh ??
> ...



Listen, what is it with you and your adolescent name calling and childish ways that you use when talking to adults on this site ??? It's amazing that anyone talks to you at all. It's so wonder that you aren't rendered invisible by the ignore system here. Otherwise you'd be talking to yourself if everyone treated you like that, but undoubtedly people love to be in your presence while watching your TDS consume you daily.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Aug 9, 2020)

825,000 tests and 48,000 positives.  Under 6% at 5.9%. 99.3 out  of every hundred cases mild, 0.7 serious or critical.
People are  giving up over this heinous farce 
Covid really does not kill, it murders the mind body and spirit.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 9, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


That ship was for noncovid patients. Did you know that? It wasn't ready, and the logistics of sending the patients there were not in place. When you have to make a decision ahead of time based on making your hospital services available, they have to go somewhere. 

So, that's a fail. Especially since, as you may or may not know, most cities are not located adjacent seaports.

Just couldn't come up with a single answer in your own words, eh? Let me help you out:

They could build temp facilities to house them. So, who is paying for them? Do we build and staff them now, since waiting until after we need them would eliminate their effectiveness?

So?


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 9, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


This is America, a country that has answered the call to great wars, and/or just about anything else with great success. There definitely was a better solution than sending the infected to homes where the vulnerable and weak were sure to become infected and die once exposed. Like I said, I thought Democrat's didn't throw granny over the cliff ???  Not only did they throw her over the cliff, but they went back to get anyone else that was left to chunk them over as well.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 9, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> There definitely was a better solution than sending the infected to homes where the vulnerable and weak were sure to become infected and die once exposed.


And that solution is....?

I even gave you a suggestion.  Should we start building the new facilities, now? Where?  How big? Who pays? these things take time, no?

You are 100% correct that it sucks to send them to these nursing homes. That's a reflection on some glaring flaws in our country that are now being exposed.


----------



## buttercup (Aug 9, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> What a despicable farce that you fucking brain dead emotion filled assholes have bought into.



THANK YOU!


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 9, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > There definitely was a better solution than sending the infected to homes where the vulnerable and weak were sure to become infected and die once exposed.
> ...


You are so smart, why don't you tell us all the better solution then ? I mean we aren't capable of your intellectual prowess, so we're listening. Killing the innocent isn't an option by the way.


----------



## Leo123 (Aug 9, 2020)

The data gathering is flawed therefore, the statistical analyses are wrong and the graphs generated are rubbish.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 9, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> You are so smart, why don't you tell us all the better solution then ?


The only thing I can think of is facilities being built, and supplies being stored. It beats having a triage in the high school gym, no?

Now, another problem we run into: Who staffs them? There is only one answer: the military medical staff and foreign volunteers. "Doctors without borders", etc. Unless these events stay so localized that we can shift our own resources.  But even these resources are limited. Military medical staff doesn't just sit around and do nothing. They have other jobs at bases and hospitals were there will also be patients. So, what now? Who produces the staff, if, say, hospitals in 10 States are overwhelmed?

These are tough questions, right? Guess what facilities exist and are staffed? Nursing homes. You haven't seen the last of covid patients going to nursing homes. And guess where much of hospice is located? Yep...nursing homes. So now you have the "round trippers", who are hospitalized, then sent to hospice to die.


----------



## lennypartiv (Aug 9, 2020)

Moonglow said:


> The governor of Mizzouri stated that the kids will just have to get COVID-19 and get over it while attending school...


Schools never were perfect and never will be, but it's where kids belong.


----------



## Dana7360 (Aug 9, 2020)

Moonglow said:


> The governor of Mizzouri stated that the kids will just have to get COVID-19 and get over it while attending school...





The teachers and adults will get it. Along with the parents and anyone the child comes in contact with.

That will kill a lot of people.

That governor isn't very smart.


----------



## Dana7360 (Aug 10, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > helps,,,,how many cases we got walking across the border
> ...





The border between the US and Canada is closed. 

The border between the US and Mexico is closed.

Both borders have been closed for months and will be at least until August 20th. Since the virus is still out of control here I highly doubt that Mexico and Canada will open their border to us anytime soon.









						US-Canada, Mexico border closures extended into late August as American COVID-19 cases surge
					

The U.S-Canadian border closure is being extended a fourth time as COVID-19 rates surge in several American states.



					www.usatoday.com


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 10, 2020)

Dana7360 said:


> Both borders have been closed for months and will be at least until August 20th. Since the virus is still out of control here I highly doubt that Mexico and Canada will open their border to us anytime soon.


So who is the shithole country now?


----------



## Dana7360 (Aug 10, 2020)

Darkwind said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > It is stoppable but only if people follow science instead of stupidity.
> ...





I don't know what D. Dakota is but here are the totals for North and South Dakota. Neither are anywhere as low as 25 cases. 

What color is the sky in your world?


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 10, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


I don't believe anything that a liberal says.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 10, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > You are so smart, why don't you tell us all the better solution then ?
> ...


The only answer is separate facilities, because you can't just knowingly infect healthy people with the Covid. Talk about lawsuits. Wow.


----------



## texmaster (Aug 10, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Fauci said mask didn't work.
> ...



God you are dumb.



			Dr. Fauci Made the Coronavirus Pandemic Worse by Lying About Masks


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 10, 2020)

B. Kidd said:


> Wuhanvirus IS a very,very effective Chinese bioweapon.



Thanks, Obama!


----------



## Fang (Aug 10, 2020)

Dana7360 said:


> It is stoppable but only if people follow science instead of stupidity.
> 
> So far most of the governors in the midwest have followed stupidity. They have a very good example of what to do to stop it from New York and many European nations yet they chose to ignore science and stupidly followed trump.
> 
> ...



Looking at a COVID map the virus seems to be distributed among Democrat and Republican areas evenly. But when you have a partisan agenda you see something different.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Aug 10, 2020)

Fart Funk Indy is a kid.  Frequently responding to what his resources are with “my mom told me”


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Aug 10, 2020)

lennypartiv said:


> Schools never were perfect and never will be, but it's where kids belong.


Children are virtually invulnerable to the Covid virus. Those that catch it have a very brief and mild infection
which they recover from in a very short time. 

There is no reason why children should not be in school, except leftist duplicity.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Aug 10, 2020)

Dana7360 said:


> They have a very good example of what to do to stop it from New York and many European nations




New York examples....
Send infected to nursing homes to kill off THOUSANDS of seniors.
Allow BLM to protest & riot while arresting Jews attending a funeral.

European examples...
Use hydroxychloroquine and reopen schools.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac (Aug 10, 2020)

initforme said:


> Yep....we were insulated from it for awhile until the idiotic tourists(we should have kept them away) brought it.  Now we are getting  a considerable amount of growing cases such that businesses and restaurants are electing to close themselves down.


There is not one business or restaurant in the KC metro that has opted to shut down on their own that I know of. In fact MANY defied forced lockdowns.


----------



## Dana7360 (Aug 10, 2020)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> > Schools never were perfect and never will be, but it's where kids belong.
> ...





Children have died from the virus.

Children aren't the only people who are in that school. The adults will get it and some will die.

A child can spread the virus to just about everyone they come in contact with. Including their parents, grandparent and siblings. Not to mention the friends of the child who then will spread the disease. Many more will needlessly die.

I tell you what, take your parents and yourself to sit in a room with a child who has the virus. Do that for 6 hours a day 5 days a week. Get back to me on if you or your parents survive that. 

Stop spreading lies. It will keep the virus spreading around our nation and we will not be able to reopen fully back to normal.


----------



## Faun (Aug 10, 2020)

Moonglow said:


> The governor of Mizzouri stated that the kids will just have to get COVID-19 and get over it while attending school...


Shit, in Florida, the Republican governor just ok'd restaurants to employ staff who are COVID-19 positive. That will ultimately put restaurants out of business because few people will dine out as they learn about this absurdity.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Aug 10, 2020)

Dana7360 said:


> Children have died from the virus.
> 
> Children aren't the only people who are in that school. The adults will get it and some will die.
> 
> ...


So we can expect to see whole families decimated by the Corona virus when all the developed nations
in the world reopen their schools? 
So why would Germany, Australia, France, Spain, etc. all willingly open themselves up to Covid deaths
and disease? 
Or is it you think all their health and education experts are fools?

School employees, like teachers and such, are perfectly able to put on their little masks and practice their
social distancing. Or are you admitting that's all bullshit? 

Feel free to justify your Chicken Little attempts to frighten people so they stay in self exile forever.
I want to hear a rebuttal from losers like yourself.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Aug 10, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...





jknowgood said:


> This is how you loons roll


You forgot "wrangler of demons" and "alien DNA tester".


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 10, 2020)

Hutch Starskey said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


Just saying people that benefit from expensive drugs, like Fauci. Will be against the already here cheap drug.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Aug 10, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


How does Fauci benefit from the use of expensive drugs?


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 10, 2020)

Hutch Starskey said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...


He has a stake in the new vaccine.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Aug 10, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...





jknowgood said:


> He has a stake in the new vaccine


Huh? What stake?
What does that have to do with your claim about "cheap drugs"?


----------



## Abbey (Aug 10, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Fauci said mask didn't work.
> ...


 
 He said  there's no need for  masks......before  he said,  there was......he was against  them,  before he was  for them.

 Has a ring  of familiarity  to it.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Aug 10, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Fauci said mask didn't work.
> ...



He most certainly did. 


_When it comes to preventing coronavirus, public health officials have been clear: Healthy people do not need to wear a face mask to protect themselves from COVID-19.

"There's no reason to be walking around with a mask," infectious disease expert Dr. Anthony Fauci told 60 Minutes. 

While masks may block some droplets, Fauci said, they do not provide the level of protection people think they do. Wearing a mask may also have unintended consequences: People who wear masks tend to touch their face more often to adjust them, which can spread germs from their hands.









						March 2020: Dr. Anthony Fauci talks with Dr Jon LaPook about COVID-19
					

In March, Fauci told 60 Minutes that masks should largely be reserved for healthcare providers. In April, the recommendations were broadened to include simple masks for the general public.




					www.cbsnews.com
				



_


----------



## WEATHER53 (Aug 10, 2020)

Masks are for breathing back in your own exhaust and that causes problems and prevents nothing
It’s more compliance virtue signaling than anything .


----------



## initforme (Aug 10, 2020)

Another 2 restaurants here closed today because a staff member was positive.  They are reopening in a month.  There's really nobody here LAZY enough to eat out all that much.  Emphasis LAZY.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Aug 10, 2020)

The truth arrives so libbies  hide
Worldometer shows 6.3% infection rate today so now to 1 out of every 16 people testing positive or 100 out of every 1600 and out of that 100 less than 1 will die
Poster Child for Hoax. 
Deniers are accessories to murder.


----------



## Faun (Aug 10, 2020)

Abbey said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


He said that back in early March when there just a few hundred cases and there was no need for masks. Context has no meaning in the backwards realm of conservatism.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 10, 2020)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> > Schools never were perfect and never will be, but it's where kids belong.
> ...


If schools open, they need to deploy all safety measures. No child should enter through the temperature check points with a fever above 98.6.. If running a temp, then back home they go (no exceptions).  This has worked to keep industries open and running smoothly.

Mask should be worn, class room time adjusted with breaks out into the open air. Distancing enforced to some degree of good common sense used.

If children pass the temp check, and they appear healthy, then just close monitoring without the strict distancing to be enforced strictly if not needed. We have to create a normal atmosphere for the children as best we can in the situation.

It will work if adults aren't stupid in the situation.

Like I said it has been working with industry, and it can work with the schools.

May the good Lord be with us all. Amen.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 10, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> I don't believe anything that a liberal says.


Oh, I know. The vast majority of scientists are liberal. That doesn't make you principled. that makes you a moron.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 10, 2020)

texmaster said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


Sorry, doesn't support your lie.


----------



## Faun (Aug 10, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Eric Arthur Blair said:
> 
> 
> > lennypartiv said:
> ...


And teachers, not students, should be changing classrooms every hour.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 10, 2020)

Abbey said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


And at no point said they didn't work. Please pay better attention. And when he said we didn't need them, he was referring generally to the N95 masks, during a shortage of them. But you wouldn't know that, because your AM radio is trying to fool you, not inform you.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 10, 2020)

Faun said:


> And teachers, not students, should be changing classrooms every hour.


That idea came up. It just would not have worked. The same 30 students don't go to all of their different classes together all day, for one.


----------



## whitehall (Aug 10, 2020)

The post isn't based on science, it's based on an essay by a foreign "agent?" for the "Guardian"  named Chris McGreal.


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 10, 2020)

Hutch Starskey said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...


Look it up dumbass.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 10, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


Can't "look up" something on an AM radio, my man.


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 10, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...


The answer I expected from a liberal. You gonna be one of the first to get Fauci's vaccine?


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 10, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


The one Fauci says may only be 50% effective and is a bit disappointing right now?  Wow, he is a MASTER insider trader.... haha...


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 10, 2020)

Watched this video, and I swear it seemed to me that these reporters were sympathetic to China over the U.S. government, and that they believed what ever was being told to them by the Chinese was true in hopes of, therefore underminng the U.S. government or attempting to undermine it in regards to the origin of the China virus and it's devastating effects.


If these reporters are found to be spreading anti-American propaganda by undermining this nation while abroad, then what should be done as a sanctioning against them now ????? 

Attempting to link up with the W.H.O and China over the information that is given to us by our own government, (as if our government is somehow an enemy unto us), equals to what ???? Treason maybe ???


----------



## Faun (Aug 10, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


Spits a moron who thinks people should be locked up for crimes they *didn't* commit.


----------



## Abbey (Aug 10, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Abbey said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



 You assume  too much.   Fauci was  talking about  masks, period.


----------



## Abbey (Aug 10, 2020)

Faun said:


> Abbey said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


 Same as with Trump  then, huh?  Things  he said,  before anyone  knew much about  this  virus.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 10, 2020)

Abbey said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Abbey said:
> ...





Abbey said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Abbey said:
> ...


I am sure he regrets both confusing you and appearing to downplay the upcoming pandemic.


----------



## Abbey (Aug 10, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Abbey said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



 He seems to be the  one who is  confused,  he can't  remember what  he's  said,  from  one  day to the next.

 There was no need to  overreact  over  this "pandemic "  but the democrats  needed  something  new, since  their  other  attempts to get  rid of  Trump,  failed  miserably.


----------



## Faun (Aug 10, 2020)

Abbey said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Abbey said:
> ...


No, not the same.

_"I think at some point, that's going to sort of just disappear.", 7.1.2020

"We are, likewise, getting under control.", 7.2.2020

"We show cases, 99% of which are totally harmless", 7.4.2020

"We want to get our schools open.", 7.7.2020

"I didn't listen to my experts.", 7.7.2020

"We have therapies and we have vaccines.", 7.9.2020

"We're losing a lot of lives by keeping things closed.", 7.13.2020

"It will probably, unfortunately, get worse before it gets better.", 7.21.2020

"That's the way it is.", 7.22.2020_


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 10, 2020)

Abbey said:


> There was no need to overreact over this "pandemic "


Okay, professor. The experts say we aren't doing enough. It's pretty much almost all of them. We're pretty much fucked at this point, you realize.


----------



## Faun (Aug 10, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Abbey said:
> 
> 
> > There was no need to overreact over this "pandemic "
> ...


Conservatisis is a mental disease for which there is no known cure.


----------



## Abbey (Aug 10, 2020)

Faun said:


> Abbey said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


 
 The same  things  a lot of  other people  were saying, its already  been  established,  the virus is  unpredictable,  it did  appear to  be lessening  at some point,  so, the comments  of course,  were more  optimistic. 

 Trump  can't be  expected to  know  things that  no one  else  knows. 

  He'd  probably be  better off  though,  if he said  nothing  about the  virus  at all, because  no matter what it is,  it'll  always be  wrong,  to some people.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 10, 2020)

Abbey said:


> it did appear to be lessening at some point


Hmmm... I wonder if that was at all tied to the shutdown you say was a gross overreaction?

Could... it... be...?


----------



## keepitreal (Aug 10, 2020)

Dana7360 said:


> It is stoppable but only if people follow science instead of stupidity.
> 
> So far most of the governors in the midwest have followed stupidity. They have a very good example of what to do to stop it from New York and many European nations yet they chose to ignore science and stupidly followed trump.
> 
> ...


Well, according to this article, SARS Cov 2 IS NEVER GOING AWAY
Which only makes sense since flu shots are still using strains from '09

Anyhoo, from the article it states 17 million cases and 673,822 deaths worldwide 
Over 4 million cases and 152,075 deaths in the US alone

So, let's subtract 4 million from the 17 million worldwide cases(13 million)
and 152,075 deaths from the 673,822 deaths worldwide(521,747)

For every 1 million cases worldwide, 40,134 have died
For every 1 million cases in the US, 38,018 have died

More people are dying outside the US

2,116 more people, per every 1 million cases, die outside the US

Just saying



			https://www.cnbc.com/2020/07/31/dr-fauci-says-coronavirus-is-so-contagious-it-wont-likely-ever-disappear.html?__twitter_impression=true


----------



## Faun (Aug 10, 2020)

Abbey said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Abbey said:
> ...


He should be expected to listen to the experts. Despite his claims to the contrary, he doesn't actually know more than everyone else.


----------



## Abbey (Aug 10, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Abbey said:
> 
> 
> > There was no need to overreact over this "pandemic "
> ...



 The, "experts "   would  those  be the  handpicked  experts  who are on the Democrat's  payroll?

 No, I don't  realize  we are  fucked, maybe  those who have  given  up are or, those who are  listening to  and,  believing  every  gloom and doom  report  the democrats  put out, but, for those of us who  have  resumed living our lives and,  not choosing to  hide  in our homes  or, behind  a mask,  are doing  just  fine. 

 You should  try it.


----------



## Faun (Aug 10, 2020)

Abbey said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Abbey said:
> ...


Great, show Fauci is on the Democrats' payroll.....


----------



## Abbey (Aug 10, 2020)

keepitreal said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > It is stoppable but only if people follow science instead of stupidity.
> ...


 
 Viruses don't  go away,  they go dormant. 

 The seasonal flu  appears  every  year and,  there's a  vaccine for  it.

 It'll be  the same  with  this  virus,  It'll  just be  one more vaccine  that  you can choose to  get every year. 

 There was no need to  throw  the  whole  country into a  panic.


----------



## Abbey (Aug 10, 2020)

Faun said:


> Abbey said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



 Its obvious.


----------



## Abbey (Aug 10, 2020)

Faun said:


> Abbey said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


 
 He listened to  an expert.....Fauci.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 10, 2020)

keepitreal said:


> Well, according to this article, SARS Cov 2 IS NEVER GOING AWAY


Right.  We have "eradicated" diseases with mass vaccination, but they still pop up from time to time. It's going to become part of the vaccine regimen, eventually.


----------



## Faun (Aug 10, 2020)

Abbey said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Abbey said:
> ...


Only to rightards. Clearly, you can't show how. Meanwhile, he's been at his current position for going on 4 decades now, under 4 different Republican presidents. That you actually thought you could hide behide, _'it's obvious,'_ without the ability to show how, reveals your true agenda.


----------



## Abbey (Aug 10, 2020)

Faun said:


> Abbey said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


 
 The fact  he's now echoing  the  same  things  the democrats have been  screaming about,  when not long ago,  he was siding with  Trump,  says  it all.

 My agenda?  I don't  have  one, that's  the Democrat's  department.


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...


Lol, he did it, but people like you will defend him no matter what.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Aug 11, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...





jknowgood said:


> Look it up dumbass.


LOL...Your narrative is so dumb even you cannot articulate anything more than grunts.
I knew you had nothing, loser.


----------



## Billy_Bob (Aug 11, 2020)

Darkwind said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > It is stoppable but only if people follow science instead of stupidity.
> ...


That whole region is well in control.... We have taken care of mild spikes and the people get it...


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Aug 11, 2020)

Abbey said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Abbey said:
> ...





Abbey said:


> the virus is unpredictable


Therein lies your problem. It's  not unpredictable at all. In fact it's completely predictable to those with no cognitive disability. 
It's this simple.
If you provide the virus unprotected hosts, it will spread to any and all available hosts.


----------



## Abbey (Aug 11, 2020)

Hutch Starskey said:


> Abbey said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



 A virus is  supposed to  do that,  that's  how its course  runs,  you can't  hide from it,  a mask  won't  stop it,  it'll  infect you regardless.

 People  take  precautions  every  year, to try to avoid  getting  the flu but, many still  do, no matter how  careful they are.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Aug 11, 2020)

Abbey said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > Abbey said:
> ...





Abbey said:


> A virus is supposed to do that, that's how its course runs, you can't hide from it, a mask won't stop it, it'll infect you regardless.
> 
> People take precautions every year, to try to avoid getting the flu but, many still do, no matter how careful they are.


Of course you still have it backwards.
Obviously as you can see from the rest of the world and the early states here, mitigation efforts do work.
Within two weeks of implementing a mask mandate, Florida's  infection rate dropped by 20%.


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 11, 2020)

Hutch Starskey said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...


Looks like Fauci is out, Russia crushed his dream and retirement. They have the vaccine first! Couldn't happen to a better person.


----------



## Hutch Starskey (Aug 11, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...





jknowgood said:


> Looks like Fauci is out, Russia crushed his dream and retirement. They have the vaccine first! Couldn't happen to a better person.


Looks like you're an idiot.


----------



## Faun (Aug 11, 2020)

Abbey said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Abbey said:
> ...


*"My agenda? I don't have one, that's the Democrat's department."*


----------



## Faun (Aug 11, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


LOL

Imbecile, you have no evidence he did it. Will you ever understand that?


----------



## Abbey (Aug 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> Abbey said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



 You're not a  Democrat?


----------



## DrLove (Aug 11, 2020)

Moonglow said:


> The governor of Mizzouri stated that the kids will just have to get COVID-19 and get over it while attending school...



Hmmm, looks like Barron's school won't be reopening any time soon. 
Not that Donald would allow him to go back mind ya. 








						Barron Trump's Private School to Be Remote Through October Due to County Mandate
					

President Donald Trump insists that schools reopen so students can go back to their classrooms




					time.com


----------



## Faun (Aug 11, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> Hutch Starskey said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


Shitstain, you should root for America first.


----------



## Abbey (Aug 11, 2020)

DrLove said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > The governor of Mizzouri stated that the kids will just have to get COVID-19 and get over it while attending school...
> ...


 
 Donald, can afford  private  tutors.


----------



## DrLove (Aug 11, 2020)

Abbey said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



I guess so. He ain't near as rich as you imagine. But he probably will be rich enough for a private tutor if we allow him to fleece and grift the country for another four years. 

But seems to me he could stomp his feet loud enough to force Barron's school to reopen. No?


----------



## theHawk (Aug 11, 2020)

Moonglow said:


> The governor of Mizzouri stated that the kids will just have to get COVID-19 and get over it while attending school...


The whole country and world has to.  It’s a world wide pandemic.  Herd immunity is the only way through it.


----------



## Faun (Aug 11, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > The governor of Mizzouri stated that the kids will just have to get COVID-19 and get over it while attending school...
> ...


Do that and about ten million people in the U.S. will die. What a fucked up plan you have.


----------



## Moonglow (Aug 11, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > The governor of Mizzouri stated that the kids will just have to get COVID-19 and get over it while attending school...
> ...


Just because I and my kids are immune doesn't mean everyone elses are.


----------



## DrLove (Aug 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



I'm tired of hearing about herd immunity with this novel virus.  Not only would that take years and years and require a vaccine, not only would it kill millions, it would overload our medical system to the point of breaking.

Hopefully Hawk won't require heart surgery or anything else anytime soon while he waits assuming he survives. And he might need the heart surgery on November 4th!


----------



## WEATHER53 (Aug 11, 2020)

How Ya Hoaxin’
Another day of 1 out of every 16 tests being positive or 100 out of every 1,600 and less that one person out of the 100 positives out of the 1,600 tests dies. In Fact it’s 0.8% so takes very nearly 2,000 conducted tests to produce one death.
What a sham with such deadly consequences to so many conscientious people who desperately need to regain their productive lives.


----------



## Rambunctious (Aug 11, 2020)

COVID-19 and Your Health
					

Symptoms, testing, what to do if sick, daily activities, and more.




					www.cdc.gov
				




A positive test result shows you may have antibodies from an infection with the virus that causes COVID-19. However, there is a chance a positive result means that you have antibodies from an infection with a virus from the same family of viruses (called coronaviruses), such as the one that causes the common cold.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Aug 11, 2020)

Rambunctious said:


> COVID-19 and Your Health
> 
> 
> Symptoms, testing, what to do if sick, daily activities, and more.
> ...


Yes there are some potential worst case reactions to this and that is the base of any successful hoax
Take something that has minimal potential adverse consequences and promote is as likely worst case=overreactive Hoax


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


He denied going there for years. Now we know he did and left his security detail behind.


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Hutch Starskey said:
> ...


I do, we have a remedy already but you loons made it political.


----------



## Dana7360 (Aug 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > The governor of Mizzouri stated that the kids will just have to get COVID-19 and get over it while attending school...
> ...





What? 

No. 

That republican governor isn't that stupid. 

Is he?

Does he really want to destroy Florida? How many deaths will be enough for that man? How much misery and suffering will be enough for him?


----------



## Faun (Aug 11, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


^^^ not evidence of rape.


----------



## Faun (Aug 11, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


Shitstain, you were just shaking your pom-poms for Putin getting a vaccine before us. I guess since Putin helped Impeached Trump in 2016, you still "owe" him, huh? Now everyone knows why you needed to replace your kneepads, traitor.


----------



## Faun (Aug 11, 2020)

Dana7360 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Yes, he is that stupid. He is a rightwingnut, after all...









						Florida no longer requires negative COVID tests for restaurant workers
					

Republican Gov. Ron Desantis signed an executive order relaxing requirements for restaurant workers who tested positive for COVID-19. Before returning to work, employees had to provide two negative tests; now, it's up to restaurants to check for symptoms.




					www.newsweek.com


----------



## theHawk (Aug 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


2 - 3 million, not 10.


DrLove said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


What other option is there?  The lame ass lockdowns for another ten years?  It won’t ever purge the virus since it is world wide.  It will only crash the economy even more.

All for a virus that has less than a 1% chance to kill people.


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...





A child cannot give consent. So yes it is.


----------



## Faun (Aug 11, 2020)

theHawk said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Herd immunity would require infecting about 80% of the population (264 million). Currently, there are 5.3 million cases out of 330 million people, with a 167K deaths. Many of those 5.3 million cases will also die. Not even counting those additional deaths, that's 3.2%. 3.2% of 264 million is 8.4 million.


----------



## Faun (Aug 11, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


LOL

Dumbfuck, you still have no evidence he had sex with a child. You're truly insane...


----------



## Zander (Aug 11, 2020)

Be afaid!! Be very Afraid!!!! Then be even more AFRAID!! FEAR!!! FEAR!!!! FEAR!!!






Oh, and don't forget to wear a face diaper too!!


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


----------



## WEATHER53 (Aug 11, 2020)

She doesn’t look happy or comfortable


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 11, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


It would be a real shame if the truth was that you were a willing wingnut rube who got fooled by liars putting false captions on pictures. Again.

No gullible rightwing rubes = no Q'Anon


----------



## Dana7360 (Aug 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




I would like to point out that herd immunity for this virus probably won't work.

Why?

Because people who have already had the virus are getting it a second time. Some scientists are saying that this virus may require people to get vaccinated on a yearly basis. 

Here are just three of the cases of people getting the virus twice. There are more.









						Cottonwood woman tests positive twice for COVID-19, symptoms worsen
					

A woman who tested positive to COVID-19 in May with mild symptoms has tested positive again, but now with much more severe symptoms.




					www.azfamily.com
				












						Texas woman tests positive for coronavirus for second time
					

The Dallas woman said she was floored when she tested positive for COVID-19 for a second time.




					www.foxnews.com
				












						Colorado woman tests positive for COVID-19 twice
					

Less than two months after testing positive for COVID-19, and two negative tests, a Lafayette woman tested positive again.




					www.9news.com


----------



## Faun (Aug 11, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> She doesn’t look happy or comfortable


Why not?


----------



## Faun (Aug 11, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


LOL

Fucking imbecile, there is sooo much wrong with you, you're completely fucked in the head. 

Moron ....

a) That photo neither depicts rape nor is evidence of rape.

b) That's not a minor with Clinton, it's Rachel Chandler, who sent that photo herself to gawker.com. She was 19 at the time.

c) That's not on Epstein's plane. It's on  Ron Burkle's plane. That photo has absolutely squat to do with Jeffrey Epstein.

d) gawker.com posted that photo back in 2006(now archived) .... Air Burkle: Something Special in the Air

e) You're such an idiot, you just grabbed that photo because some schmuck somewhere made it into a meme to desperately tie Clinton to Epstein; and you possess not a lick of intelligence to determine if you were duped or not -- which you were. Easily. Frightfully easily.

But since your position clearly is a photo of a man posing with a girl is evidence of child rape, then Impeached Trump must be guilty as sin, right?


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 11, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Protect the children is what I'm about? How about you? Seems you want to protect the criminals. Im not just for Clinton to go, but when he goes. The house of cards goes as well. This thing is bigger than you think.


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


He is holding his daughter, what else you got?


----------



## Faun (Aug 11, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


According to you, that's evidence of rape.

Lock him up! Right?


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Aug 11, 2020)

Dana7360 said:


> It is stoppable but only if people follow science instead of stupidity.
> 
> So far most of the governors in the midwest have followed stupidity. They have a very good example of what to do to stop it from New York and many European nations yet they chose to ignore science and stupidly followed trump.
> 
> ...




I'll take your Covid concerns seriously as soon as I see you start a thread condemning the idiot BLM protesters who have been in our streets for months now all across nation, with virtually NO social distancing.

UNTIL THEN, you're just looking foolish.


----------



## wamose (Aug 11, 2020)

Moonglow said:


> The governor of Mizzouri stated that the kids will just have to get COVID-19 and get over it while attending school...


Maybe that will turn out to be true. These kids don't even have symptoms half of the time. Let these tough guys lead the way


----------



## L.K.Eder (Aug 11, 2020)

satrebil said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > It is stoppable but only if people follow science instead of stupidity.
> ...


and that's how polio and smallpox were overcome, kids. now let's switch to math. just imagine. 2 + 2 = 126478. it's liberating not being held down by the elitists. FREEDUMB


----------



## munkle (Aug 11, 2020)

Yes the flu is also unstoppable.  Every year millions of people will get it and live. 





__





						Bloomberg - Are you a robot?
					





					www.bloomberg.com


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 11, 2020)

Dana7360 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


Look, people get viruses many times over depending on their immune systems. Every year certain people who are many get scary viruses such as pneumonia etc. It is why they came out with a pneumonia shot for the elderly to get once a year aside from the anual flu shot.

On and on and on, the area is being exploited for political reasons, and it's perfect because most commoner's know nothing of these things. What a perfect man made storm it has all been. Oh and kids are returning to school, and life goes on in America just as it should go on, so there's that. MAGA.

Oh and Biden just delivered the presidency back to Trump with his Kamala pick. What a complete idiot he is...  Rotflmbo.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Just for fun, what connection or business did Bill have with the girl in the photo ??


----------



## Faun (Aug 11, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Dumbfuck, pneumonia is not a virus.  

It's an infection. It can be caused by a virus, among others, but it's not a virus.


----------



## Faun (Aug 11, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


They were both on Ron Burkle's plane. That was their connection. She was apparently happy Clinton took that photo with her, she had it posted online.

Not surprisingly,  the brain-dead right co-opted it to frame it as though Clinton was suspiciously on Epstein's plane with an underage girl to implicate him with statutory rape since there is no actual evidence of such.

Like I always say, if conservatives didn't lie, they'd have absolutely nothing to say.


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


We go by the Kavanaugh rule, yes! You loons made that rule yourself. No proof at all it happened. 
Witnesses can't  remember when or where, and all witnesses deny it happened. Now we have proof that Clinton lied about going there and went numerous times and ditched his security detail every time. While underage girls were there. He also lied about a supposedly consensual blow job, by an adult. By your standards he is guilty as hell. So fuck off.


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


By your Kavanaugh rule, yes.


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 11, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


Trump is lovingly holding his daughter.  Something Clinton won't do, because it was Hubble's daughter, and he is dead.


----------



## eagle1462010 (Aug 11, 2020)




----------



## beagle9 (Aug 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Dana7360 said:
> ...


It doesn't matter dufus, as it is related to a virus that causes the condition. Otherwise you can't have the condition without the virus, so the virus is treated (underlying condition)....   TamAto/tomato right.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Oh she just happened to want a picture taken with Bill Clinton on the plane ? No other connection at all eh ? They never knew each other before that photo eh ?? Was she a total stranger to Bill Clinton ?


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 11, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


I'm beginning to think, she is one of them. They stick together.


----------



## Faun (Aug 11, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


LOLOL 

Dayum, even after I utterly humiliated you over posting a photo with a fake caption, you still don't know when to quit. 

Imbecile, you still have no proof Clinton was ever on that island. No photos. No flight logs to that island. Nothing. All you have is one person accusing him of being there. By that standard, Impeached Trump is guilty of statutory rape because the is one person accusing him of raping her...









						Donald Trump & Jeffrey Epstein Rape Lawsuit and Affidavits | PDF | Intentional Infliction Of Emotional Distress | Rape
					

Filed June 20, 2016.




					www.scribd.com
				




Lock him up! Right?


----------



## Faun (Aug 11, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


LOLOL 

Dumbfuck, I never believed Blasey Ford. 

Are you ever not a dumbfuck?

Ever??


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


We are coming after you, don't forget that. You have proven yourself to support a pedophile. We will get you, there are millions of us that are going to stop this shit. So fuck off.


----------



## Faun (Aug 11, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




Like I said before, and you confirm again, you're fucked in the head, crazed con. 

Lemme guess...  you believe that like you believed the photo you posted earlier was Clinton with an underaged girl on Epstein's plane... amirite?


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Oh bullshit, you're a looney liberal that supports pedo


Faun said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


Yes, that was him. I guess you support pedophile Biden as well?


----------



## Faun (Aug 11, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


Holy shit. 

Now you're doubling down on stupid. First you call pneumonia a virus... now you claim you can't get pneumonia without a virus.


----------



## Faun (Aug 11, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


No connection I'm aware of. I have a picture of some friends with the Clintons. They were eating at the same restaurant and asked the Clintons if they could take a picture with them. The Clintons courteously obliged. 

Happens every day with celebrities.

Anything more you read into that photo is a beast of your own perverted creation.


----------



## Faun (Aug 11, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


LOLOLOL 

You're a helpless weenie, incapable of going after anyone. And I've not defended any pedophiles just because your own deranged, perverted imagination leads you to see pedophiles where you lack any proof of any such crime.


----------



## jknowgood (Aug 11, 2020)

Faun said:


> jknowgood said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


We will get you sick bastards.


----------



## Faun (Aug 11, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


Dumbfuck, I never believed her. This is yet another example of how you convince yourself of lies you create in your own empty head...

_


Faun said:





eagle1462010 said:





Faun said:





eagle1462010 said:



			Heard Ford is up for the Oscars now.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, so? Are ya new to politics?
		
Click to expand...

Nope ......just the rest of your sheep are still trying to play it's the real deal..........LOL

At least you admit it's a hatchet attack.............perhaps the other sheep will own up to that.
		
Click to expand...

"Admit?" I never said otherwise.
		
Click to expand...

_​
Are you ever not a dumbfuck? 

Ever???


----------



## Faun (Aug 11, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > jknowgood said:
> ...


----------



## satrebil (Aug 12, 2020)

L.K.Eder said:


> satrebil said:
> 
> 
> > Dana7360 said:
> ...



Polio and smallpox were 'overcome' by vaccines which *literally infect you with the virus* so your body can learn how to fight it off. This leads to herd immunity, you ignorant twat.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Aug 12, 2020)

How Ya Hoaxin??
Current fatality rate 0.7% of all positives.
1 out of every 140 positives dies from this generally because they  are already quite sick from something else
Not even 15,000 otherwise healthy
Under  55 deceased

What is the myth farce behind this again????

Oh, I remember
Harm Trump and prohibit productive  Americans from being productive. If we become as useless  as liberals  then they can Feel better about themselves.


----------



## Faun (Aug 12, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> How Ya Hoaxin??
> Current fatality rate 0.7% of all positives.
> 1 out of every 140 positives dies from this generally because they  are already quite sick from something else
> Not even 15,000 otherwise healthy
> ...


*"Current fatality rate 0.7% of all positives."*

How do you figure that?

Total positives: 5,337,426
Total deaths: 168,565

That's 3.2%, not 0.7%









						COVID Live - Coronavirus Statistics - Worldometer
					

Live statistics and coronavirus news tracking the number of confirmed cases, recovered patients, tests, and death toll due to the COVID-19 coronavirus from Wuhan, China. Coronavirus counter with new cases, deaths, and number of tests per 1 Million population. Historical data and info. Daily...




					www.worldometers.info


----------



## WEATHER53 (Aug 12, 2020)

Faun said:


> WEATHER53 said:
> 
> 
> > How Ya Hoaxin??
> ...


Stay frightened our little doe. My stats directly from Worldometer and yours a hodgepodge.


----------



## Faun (Aug 12, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > WEATHER53 said:
> ...


LOLOL

Dumbfuck ... I just linked worldometer with their most current stats.

​
That's a fatality rate of 3.2%, not 0.7%.

So what stats did you use? Show the numbers...


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 12, 2020)

satrebil said:


> Polio and smallpox were 'overcome' by vaccines which *literally infect you with the virus* so your body can learn how to fight it off. This leads to herd immunity, you ignorant twat.


Every word of that is wrong ya goddamn moron. It is not active virus. That's the important difference and why we invented a vaccine instead of just letting everyone get infected with polio.  Stop spreading misinformation during a deadly pandemic.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Aug 12, 2020)

Lol means you have no rebuttal other than fake falsely feelings that is somehow supposed to be effective shaming.


----------



## Faun (Aug 12, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> Lol means you have no rebuttal other than fake falsely feelings that is somehow supposed to be effective shaming.


No rebuttal?? Just how insane are you? I posted a screen shot, along with a link, to worldometers, where I got my stats from.

And despite several requests, you still refuse to show your numbers.

I don't know how to speak slowly for you in this mode - so maybe you can read more slowly.


----------



## satrebil (Aug 12, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> satrebil said:
> 
> 
> > Polio and smallpox were 'overcome' by vaccines which *literally infect you with the virus* so your body can learn how to fight it off. This leads to herd immunity, you ignorant twat.
> ...



"It is not _*active*_ virus."

Take your semantics and shove them up your ass. They are injecting you with a virus. If your body didn't perceive it as a threat your immune system wouldn't give a shit and start developing antibodies to fight it off now would it? 

Fucking assclown.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 12, 2020)

Faun said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


What's the vaccine or shot treating then ??? Do you think that pneumonia is a stand alone infection that had no underlying Corona virus or viral infection that led to the pneumonia in which was caused by a migration of the virus to the lungs ???

Hey I'm asking you Doctor Faun. I mean you have your degree's right ??? Set me right on this stuff if you know better. I can be wrong, so get me right.


----------



## GHook20 (Aug 12, 2020)

Moonglow said:


> The governor of Mizzouri stated that the kids will just have to get COVID-19 and get over it while attending school...


You have a quote for that? I highly doubt that is true


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 12, 2020)

Faun said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You hope I would read more into it, but I'll leave that sort of thing for you and the gang.


----------



## Faun (Aug 12, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


I didn't say pneumonia invades a body on it's own. First I corrected your idiocy that pneumonia is a virus. It's not, it's an infection. Then I corrected your follow up idiocy that you can't get pneumonia without a virus. You can. You can also get pneumonia from a variety of bacteria and fungi.

I'm trying to educate you. You should be thankful.


----------



## Faun (Aug 12, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


And yet, your the one with the wild imagination, seeing things in that photo that aren't there.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 12, 2020)

Faun said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


What did I say about the photo ??? Please link to me wildly speculating in a perverse way about that photo or you are caught in a lie....


----------



## Faun (Aug 12, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


You asserted there must have been some connection between them and insinuated Clinton already knew her.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 12, 2020)

Faun said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Nope, you lied. Never did such a thing.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 12, 2020)

Riddle me this...... Why is it that violent prisoner's have been released due to fears they might catch the corona virus, but when the good citizen's decide to not obey shut down orders, they are arrested, and thrown in jail ???????????????

I'm hearing of people being arrested for attempting to open their businesses up, but prisoners are treated better by being released  from jail because of the Corona virus ???

This world is upside down 

And worse these prisoner's have done crime again as a result of their release. Sick situation, and which ever official released these prisoner's, they should be jailed then recalled never to work in government again.

The MFF should be investigated, and it should be shut down immediately. The ACLU should be sued out of existance.


----------



## Faun (Aug 13, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > You asserted there must have been some connection between them and insinuated Clinton already knew her.
> ...


Liar. 



beagle9 said:


> Oh she just happened to want a picture taken with Bill Clinton on the plane ? No other connection at all eh ? They never knew each other before that photo eh ?? Was she a total stranger to Bill Clinton ?


----------



## WEATHER53 (Aug 13, 2020)

How Ya Hoaxin?

What’s the Hot Spot  today?
Is it a tiny  county in Iowa where Mud Sling Media declared “Covid death rate soars-Doubles” ” as daily fatality increased from 1 to 2


----------



## badger2 (Aug 13, 2020)

Second infection carries serious cardiac risks. Breaking: CDC warns America worst fall we've ever had. Just because you're not paranoid doesn't mean there's nothing coming after you.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Aug 13, 2020)

Covid is coming for you and you have just a 99.7% chance of surviving it. 
Game over man...game over


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


You were the one with the insinuations. All I had was questions....


----------



## Dale Smith (Aug 13, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > It is stoppable but only if people follow science instead of stupidity.
> ...


 If you can blow out a match with your mask on, you are not protected from diddly squat. The corona germ is three microns and anything made of cloth wouldn't prevent it from entering your mouth or nose. The thing is that at the sign of the slightest symptom, you can stop it in it's track by inhaling hot water vapors. If the symptoms have worsened, HCQ has proven to be successful, Creepitus...


----------



## badger2 (Aug 13, 2020)

Orthopneumovirus causes pneumonia.

Orthopneumovirus








						Orthopneumovirus - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## badger2 (Aug 13, 2020)

Ridiculous: presidential candidate supporting vice president supporting blm-antifa marxists while they bust things up amid circulating flu and covid.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 13, 2020)

badger2 said:


> Orthopneumovirus causes pneumonia.
> 
> Orthopneumovirus
> 
> ...


Did I see virus at the end of that word ???


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 13, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> stop it in it's track by inhaling hot water vapors.


Hot water?

Do you seriously believe that?


----------



## badger2 (Aug 13, 2020)

#238: yes


----------



## Dale Smith (Aug 13, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > stop it in it's track by inhaling hot water vapors.
> ...


 Boil water in a huge pot and put a towel over your head and inhale the steam....worked for me. The corona germ is destroyed when heated up to 140 degrees. I believe we have gone over this before, Creepitus.


----------



## Dale Smith (Aug 13, 2020)

Faun said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




ROTFLMAO! lil faun, the perv, will defend any leftard with all that it has because it must attempt to preserve the leftard commie brand!


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 13, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > stop it in it's track by inhaling hot water vapors.
> ...


I tried warm water with a touch of vinegar vapors one time. Uhhhh it's not for the weak to try..  lol

Chest felt like it turned into stone.... LOL

The wife just laughed and laughed, and said I was crazy.... LOL. Not sure what I was trying to fix (a cold maybe) or if it fixed it at all.... Don't try it at home people. I probably had the cleanest lungs in the country after that duh move. It wasn't good.


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 13, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Lol, any temperature that will kill covid will also kill you.


----------



## MisterBeale (Aug 13, 2020)

Dana7360 said:


> It is stoppable but only if people follow science instead of stupidity.
> 
> So far most of the governors in the midwest have followed stupidity. They have a very good example of what to do to stop it from New York and many European nations yet they chose to ignore science and stupidly followed trump.
> 
> ...


*Invasion of the New Normals*








						Invasion of the New Normals
					

CJ Hopkins They’re here! No, not the pod people from Invasion of the Body Snatchers. We’re not being colonized by giant alien fruit. I’m afraid it is a little more serious than that. People’s minds…




					off-guardian.org
				










". . . You know the people I’m talking about. Some of them are probably your friends and family, people you have known for years, and who had always seemed completely rational, but who are now convinced that we need to radically alter the fabric of human society to protect ourselves from a virus that causes mild to moderate flu-like symptoms (or absolutely no symptoms at all) in over 95% of those infected, and that over 99.6% survive, which, it goes without saying, is totally insane.

I’ve been calling them “corona-totalitarians,” but I’m going to call them the “New Normals” from now on, as that more accurately evokes the pathologized-totalitarian ideology they are systematically spreading. At this point, I think it is important to do that, because, clearly, their ideological program has nothing to do with any actual virus, or any other actual public health threat.

As is glaringly obvious to anyone whose mind has not been taken over yet, the “apocalyptic coronavirus pandemic” was always just a Trojan horse, a means of introducing the “New Normal,” which they’ve been doing since the very beginning.

The official propaganda started in March, and it reached full intensity in early April. Suddenly, references to the “New Normal” were everywhere, not only in the leading corporate media (e.g., CNN, NPR, CNBC, _The New York Times_, _The Guardian_, _The Atlantic_, _Forbes_, et al._)_, the IMF and the World Bank Group, the WEF, UN, WHO, CDC (and the list goes on), but also on the blogs of athletic organizations, global management consulting firms, charter school websites, and random YouTube videos.

The slogan has been relentlessly repeated (in a textbook totalitarian “big lie” fashion) for going on the past six months. We have heard it repeated so many times that many of us have forgotten how insane it is, the idea that the fundamental structure of society needs to be drastically and irrevocably altered on account of a virus that poses no threat to the vast majority of the human species.

And, make no mistake, that is exactly what the “New Normal” movement intends to do. “New Normalism” is a classic totalitarian movement (albeit with a pathological twist), and it is the goal of every totalitarian movement to radically, utterly transform society, to remake the world in its monstrous image.

That is what totalitarianism is, this desire to establish complete control over everything and everyone, every thought, emotion, and human interaction. The character of its ideology changes (i.e., Nazism, Stalinism, Maoism, etc.), but this desire for complete control over people, over society, and ultimately life itself, is the essence of totalitarianism … and what has taken over the minds of the New Normals.. . . . " *(MORE)*


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 13, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


I'mma start spreading my own conspiracy theories.  Like "drink a quart of hot pickle juice to kill covid19" or "two garlic cloves in each nostril will keep you from getting covid19". And most importantly "dunking your head in a bucket of ice water 3 time will keep you from experiencing mail in voting.  If you only pull it out twice".


----------



## Dagosa (Aug 13, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Dana7360 said:
> ...


Trump said the virus will be gone shortly......who’s the fool?


----------



## Dale Smith (Aug 13, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



 Heating up your sinuses to 140 degrees will not kill anyone. Saunas easily reach temps of over 200 degrees. You are just not all that smart, Creepitus.


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 13, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


If your body temperature reaches 140° you're dead.  Covid is in your system, not just your nose.


----------



## MisterBeale (Aug 13, 2020)

Dagosa said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


 . . . and he was right.

He didn't count on the medical bureaucracy fudging stats or being in cahoots with CFR media.


"What we have been told and what over thousand of independent international scientists tell us that really happened. Data as per mid-June 2020. Loosely quoted scientists, amongst others but not limited to: Professor John Ioannidis, Professor Dr. Knut Wittkowski, Professor Sunetra Gupta, Professor Dr. Klaus Püschel, Professor Dr. Michael Levitt, Professor Dr. Hendrick Streeck, Professor Dr. Sucharit Bhakdi, Professor Dolores Cahill,  Dr. Thomas Jefferson, Dr. Wolfgang Wodarg, Dr. Anders Tegnell, Dr. Bodo Schiffmann, Professor Dr. Peter C. Gøtzsche, Professor Dr. Pietro Vernazza, Professor Dr. Didier Raoult and many others. PS. We make mistakes too, so please tell us (sourced) where and if we would be wrong and we'll be happy to learn and to add changes in the description or the comments. A brief overview of sources is also available on https://the-iceberg.net. 

https://the-iceberg.net"


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 13, 2020)

MisterBeale said:


> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


Please stop spreading crazy conspiracy theories.  You're going to get people killed.


----------



## MisterBeale (Aug 13, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Dagosa said:
> ...


No rational reasonable response, just Ad hom?  Why am I not surprised?


----------



## Dale Smith (Aug 13, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


 Not your body temperature, dumb ass, your nasal passages where the bacteria is growing which causes mucus to drain into the lungs thus causing an infection that can lead to pneumonia.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 13, 2020)

Dagosa said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Don't know, kids are in school, haven't had the virus yet, and haven't experienced being a fool yet.


----------



## Faun (Aug 17, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


LOL

There's nothing to defend, delusional dale. No one but you cares about your dementia.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 17, 2020)

satrebil said:


> Take your semantics and shove them up your ass.


You fucking idiot...that's the difference between the vaccine and getting infected. You know, the opposite of the only premise of your moronic post.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 17, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


You liar. What an embarrassing, stupid lie.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 17, 2020)

Its almost as if those who have dedicated their careers to studying this know what they are talking about:









						COVID-19 surge moves to Midwest, as young people fuel US case rise
					

The summer decline in social distancing has triggered a spike in bar and restaurant outbreaks, as colleges brace for spread on campuses when students return.




					www.cidrap.umn.edu


----------



## WEATHER53 (Aug 17, 2020)

How Ya Hoaxin???
Gotta be panicking with back to back 5-6% infection rates days 
The bombshell Reuters is working is that every manner of recorded deaths is down 35-60% from historical norms after first 6 months of the year Except suicides which are at 130%
In essence we are within minutes if confirmation that the  Hoax has faked its death stats by nearly 50%
You could see that in the making all along
This horse just can’t run anymore so the shiny new offering is The Post Office and the faked need for mail in ballots in order to cheat.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 17, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> How Ya Hoaxin???
> Gotta be panicking with back to back 5-6% infection rates days
> The bombshell Reuters is working is that every manner of recorded deaths is down 35-60% from historical norms after first 6 months of the year Except suicides which are at 130%
> In essence we are within minutes if confirmation that the  Hoax has faked its death stats by nearly 50%
> ...


Shameless sock troll shamelessly lies....  all for his beloved Dear leader....


----------



## JoeB131 (Aug 17, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> Not your body temperature, dumb ass, your nasal passages where the bacteria is growing which causes mucus to drain into the lungs thus causing an infection that can lead to pneumonia.



Covid-19 isn't a bacteria, it's a virus.    Viruses live in the blood.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 17, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Covid-19 isn't a bacteria, it's a virus. Viruses live in the blood.


No, they live in contrails.  Just ask Dale.


----------



## irosie91 (Aug 17, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Covid-19 isn't a bacteria, it's a virus. Viruses live in the blood.
> ...





JoeB131 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Not your body temperature, dumb ass, your nasal passages where the bacteria is growing which causes mucus to drain into the lungs thus causing an infection that can lead to pneumonia.
> ...



joe,dear---viruses live in lots of bodily tissues


----------



## WEATHER53 (Aug 17, 2020)

The airports have so very quietly thrown in the towel on hoax compliance
Sister just came back from Jamaica and no screening nor temp taking in customs or anywhere that she could observe, about 75% had masks on.
Where’s Mud Sling Media blasting out the joyful news??


----------



## Abbey (Aug 17, 2020)

Dagosa said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



 It would be  "gone" by now, if Democrats  didn't  insist on  keeping it  front and  center!

 It would  have been  forgotten  by now, if the media  didn't  insist on  keeping it  front  page  news.

 There's no need to  constantly be  announcing the  numbers,  except to make sure  people  stay afraid and, sequestered. 

 The one  and only  reason  for any of this is,  control. Period.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 17, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> Sister just came back from Jamaica and no screening nor temp taking in customs or anywhere that she could observe


Sure she did. Sure.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 17, 2020)

Abbey said:


> It would be "gone" by now, if Democrats didn't insist on keeping it front and center!


How painfully,  insufferably stupid.


----------



## Abbey (Aug 17, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Abbey said:
> 
> 
> > It would be "gone" by now, if Democrats didn't insist on keeping it front and center!
> ...



 You sure are!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 17, 2020)

Abbey said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Abbey said:
> ...


Morons like you are why we are the pity of the world right now.


----------



## Abbey (Aug 17, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> Abbey said:
> 
> 
> > Fort Fun Indiana said:
> ...



 The world can clearly see  what  the problem is.  Its democrat run cities  that are burning.


----------



## Dagosa (Aug 17, 2020)

Abbey said:


> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


everything bad just disappears if you ignore it. Sounds like a plan fools could latch on to.


----------



## Abbey (Aug 17, 2020)

Dagosa said:


> Abbey said:
> 
> 
> > Dagosa said:
> ...



You don't  understand.  If it wasn't for  all the hype,  the media  keeping it  front  page  news, if everyone  wasn't  constantly  talking about it,  reporting (inflated) numbers,  causing people to  panic and  run scared .....it they simply  stopped  acting like it was  the bubonic  plague,  but, instead  treated  it like  any other  bad flu season (we've had  plenty,  without  this  hype )  it would have  blown  over  by now.

This is  no worse than a bad flu and,  can be treated like  it, it has a survival rate of  98%, for gods sake,  when have  we ever  closed  down the  country , ruined our  economy,  forced everyone to  wear masks,  for any other  FLU!

 Did you notice the  quotes, on the word, "gone"?  Those  mean  something,  ya know.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Aug 17, 2020)

The media no longer reports on actual events aka News
They instead create fake events and report on them as if true .


----------



## excalibur (Aug 17, 2020)

WEATHER53 said:


> The media no longer reports on actual events aka News
> They instead create fake events and report on them as if true .




Thus the BS over the USPS.


----------



## Faun (Aug 17, 2020)

Abbey said:


> Fort Fun Indiana said:
> 
> 
> > Abbey said:
> ...


LOLOL 

Suuure, uh-huh.


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 17, 2020)

Abbey said:


> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


1,000 fresh corpses a day would be pretty hard to forget.


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 17, 2020)

Dagosa said:


> Abbey said:
> 
> 
> > Dagosa said:
> ...


And they have, obviously enough.


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 17, 2020)

Abbey said:


> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> > Abbey said:
> ...


It's not the flu.  It has killed more than twice the number of a bad flu season in just a few months and is still accelerating.


----------



## Abbey (Aug 17, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> Abbey said:
> 
> 
> > Dagosa said:
> ...



 It is, a flu.


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 17, 2020)

Abbey said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Abbey said:
> ...


Repeating a lie does not make it any less of a lie.


----------



## Abbey (Aug 17, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> Abbey said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



 Its not a lie. The coronavirus is a  flu, like  all flu viruses and colds, its in the SARS/Covid family.......hence the  name,  Covid19.


----------



## Faun (Aug 17, 2020)

Abbey said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Abbey said:
> ...


Holyfuckingshit, are you rightoids (like a hemorrhoid, only stinkier and dumber) ever ignorant. 

COVID-19 is a Coronavirus.  The flu is an Influenza. They are not the same virus. You only think they are because you're dumbed down by Impeached Trump who is actually dumb enough to refer to COVID-19 as the flu; and you b'lieve whatever he tells you.


----------



## Faun (Aug 17, 2020)

Abbey said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Abbey said:
> ...


LOLOL 

Dumbfuck, SARS is not the same virus as the flu.


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 17, 2020)

Abbey said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Abbey said:
> ...


Actually no.  Coronavirus and flu viris are two different things.


----------



## Faun (Aug 17, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> Abbey said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


It never ceases to amaze me to see just how stupid these righties really are. As the herd they are, they are actually getting dumber.


----------



## Abbey (Aug 18, 2020)

Faun said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Abbey said:
> ...



 You are the ones listening to and,  obeying  everything  you're  being told. 

 We're  able to  think  for  ourselves. 

 You look  to the government  to make  your decisions  for you.


----------



## Abbey (Aug 18, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> Abbey said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



 Actually,  they're not.


----------



## Abbey (Aug 18, 2020)

Faun said:


> Abbey said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



 Its easy to tell  when a lefty is  losing,  they have  to resort to name calling. 

 All flu and cold  viruses are  in the SARS/COVID  family.


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2020)

Abbey said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


----------



## Abbey (Aug 18, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> Abbey said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



 At least  you're  civil  about it, that other  one is gonna  bust a vein!


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2020)

Abbey said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Abbey said:
> ...


LOLOLOL 

Oh, snowflake? What family is that?


----------



## Abbey (Aug 18, 2020)

Faun said:


> Abbey said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



 I told you, you can't  read?


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2020)

Abbey said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Abbey said:
> ...


LOL

I can't help it. Your stupidity is cracking me up.


----------



## Abbey (Aug 18, 2020)

Faun said:


> Abbey said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



 SARS COV2.........the virus  that causes  Covid19.


----------



## Abbey (Aug 18, 2020)

Faun said:


> Abbey said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



 I'd say, you're  the one acting kinda whacky  right now.


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2020)

Abbey said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Abbey said:
> ...


You're brain-dead. Influenza is not in the SARS family.  

_An issue that needs to be urgently addressed now, however, is that of confusing the current coronavirus with the influenza virus: coronaviruses and influenza viruses are not the same and they both cause different diseases.



			https://www.magonlinelibrary.com/doi/full/10.12968/jpar.2020.12.4.136
		

_​


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2020)

Abbey said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Abbey said:
> ...


Dumbfuck, that's neither the flu nor the same "family."


----------



## Abbey (Aug 18, 2020)

Faun said:


> Abbey said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



 You said  SARS  wasn't  related to  this Covid19  virus,  I just  showed you  it is......and, since they ARE calling  this a bad FLU.........at least  that's  how they characterized it  in the beginning,  but, now flu, doesn't  sound  deadly  enough.


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2020)

Abbey said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Abbey said:
> ...


LOLOL 

Dumbfuck, I never said COVID-19 is unrelated to SARS. You're truly fucked in the head to think I did. Who knows what I actually said which led your deformed rightard brain to translate what I did say into _thinking_ I said COVID-19 is unrelated to SARS.


----------



## Abbey (Aug 18, 2020)

Faun said:


> Abbey said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



 You said  its not the same  as SARS,  I said  they were related, I then said  SARS COV2, is what  caused Covid19.


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2020)

Abbey said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Abbey said:
> ...


No, you dumbshit. I said SARS is not the flu. It's your deformed brain which translated that into SARS is not COVID-19. 

Replay...

*Abbey: *_The coronavirus is a  flu, like  all flu viruses and colds, its in the SARS/Covid family.......hence the  name,  Covid19.

*Faun: *Dumbfuck, SARS is not the same virus as the flu._​


----------



## HaShev (Aug 18, 2020)

Dana7360 said:


> It is stoppable but only if people follow science instead of stupidity.
> 
> So far most of the governors in the midwest have followed stupidity. They have a very good example of what to do to stop it from New York and many European nations yet they chose to ignore science and stupidly followed trump.
> 
> ...


>>>>they could have followed CDC guidelines
 And not protested in person, but online where magically your voice goes further then on a street with a bunch of other snowflakes are made outraged my media propaganda designed to play them like puppets.
Mostly the younger crowd is getting this wave because they "DO listen to the CDC" that tells them they are less severe in their cases, which in a way is a good thing, BECAUSE WE NEED NEED HERD IMMUNITY.
THE SURGE COINCIDES WITH THE PROTEST, RIOTS, AND COLLEGE AGE PARTIERS NOT THE REOPENINGS WHICH WERE MOSTLY SAFE IF THEY AND YOU FOLLOWED THE GUIDELINES.
PEOPLE GOT THE VIRUS WEARING MASKS too, imagine that.  1)wrong type of masks, 
2)made them more brazen, less a hermit, less social distancing and more frequent to go out or shop.
3)they wore them wrong
4)touched them in the wrong places, how many times gave you seen Pelosi and Biden touch the inside their mask?  College kids can start a drinking game with that alone.
5)stored them wrong and cross contaminated them, reused them after doing so.
7)didn't wear gloves
8)didn't wear hazmat suits, if so concerned.

Off this list we can add lazy unconcerned employees who put you at risk unproperly sanitizing, people who purposely spread it.
You fall into that last category by spreading missinformation and political propaganda, ypu purposely spread it through such and complain about more testing so you can further complain about our spread.
Stop the spread, tell the protesters to stay home.


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2020)

HaShev said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > It is stoppable but only if people follow science instead of stupidity.
> ...


In which protest did Hermain Cain participate?


----------



## Dale Smith (Aug 18, 2020)

JoeB131 said:


> Dale Smith said:
> 
> 
> > Not your body temperature, dumb ass, your nasal passages where the bacteria is growing which causes mucus to drain into the lungs thus causing an infection that can lead to pneumonia.
> ...


I was using "bacteria" as catch all as to where the infection starts and it is through the nasal passages that is usually inhaled. The sinus drainage that isn't expelled by blowing one's nose will drain down the throat and can end up in the lungs where the viral infection starts and if not treated will become a bacterial infection. COVID-19 attacks the respiratory system and to break it down into it's simplest form, COVID-19 is just another strain of the flu of which there are two basic sub-types and a possible variation of 170 different types of the virus. I noticed that for the first time that this year's flu shot was given away and since people are given a small dose of corona virus strain in order to build up resistance to it, could that be the reason for so many false positive results? I don't trust the testing process and there is a financial incentive to diagnose people with Covid-19. 

I am also leery about how heavily the media has been pushing the panic button when they have either given erroneous stats on the amount of positive tests that later turned out to be wrong, to their using footage of a hospital in Italy and trying to pass it off as footage from a NYC hospital. CBS using hospital staff to form a line in front of their hospital to give the impression that people were lining up for blocks to be roadside tested in Michigan. I certainly don't put any stock in the true amount of COVID-19 deaths because A: False positive test results on those that died from some other cause but because they tested "positive" for COVID-19 after they died from something else, the death certificate info lists the cause of death as COVID-19....even if the patient had a couple of bullet holes in the head. In the mean time, the entire country has been basically been shut down what amounts to an illness with a mortality rate of 0.3%. Around 600K die from heart failure every year in the U.S, 500K die from cancer. 200K or so die due to mistakes made by doctor incompetency and/or big pharma. There is a much bigger agenda at work here without a doubt.


----------



## HaShev (Aug 18, 2020)

Faun said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > Dana7360 said:
> ...


1 example?  You don't know where he got it and how.
So I get to refute your 1 example with just 1
Boris Johnson didn't get the virus until he wore a mask. =wash.
Note: I am for employees wearing them when indoors and crowded places low ceilings etc,
But when my bank teller puts hers on when I'm in my car and she's behind glass, and it's a Sat where she's the lone employee inside, that's just rediculous.  When a lone guy walking in the summer heat with nobody Around for miles is wearing one, that's just rediculous.
When Pelosi wears hers around her neck it's to hide her chicken neck wrinkles, when she takes it and puts it up to breath through she's breathing through a contaminated mask that has the neck and upper blouse collected virus spital transfered to the inner mask.  People are careless, it's damned if they do damned if they don't.


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 18, 2020)

Abbey said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Did they tell you to think that?  Because it's not true.


----------



## Abbey (Aug 18, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> Abbey said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Apparently,  it is. The ones who are buying  what  is being  said,  are still running around  with masks. 

 The free thinkers,  are not.


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 18, 2020)

Abbey said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Abbey said:
> ...


Lol, nope.


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 18, 2020)

Abbey said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Abbey said:
> ...


If it's any consolation I do think you're an idiot.


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 18, 2020)

Abbey said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Abbey said:
> ...


Is this supposed to be a joke?


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2020)

Abbey said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Abbey said:
> ...


So Impeached Trump is not a free thinker? Is that what you’re saying?









						Trump campaign launches 2020 face masks months after Biden campaign
					

Trump initially refused to wear face masks and called them a "double-edged sword."




					www.axios.com


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 18, 2020)

Dale Smith said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Dale Smith said:
> ...


Coronavirus and flu are two different things.  Even a full blown case of the flu will not give a positive result for coronavirus because they are not in the same family.


----------



## Abbey (Aug 18, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> Abbey said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



 That's  ok, I  think  you're  rather odd.  Everyone has to be  something.


----------



## Abbey (Aug 18, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> Abbey said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



 LOL.....YEP.


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2020)

Abbey said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Abbey said:
> ...


LOL

Nope, still not true...

_








						COVID-19 vs. the Flu
					






					www.hopkinsmedicine.org
				




Influenza (the flu) and COVID-19, the illness caused by the coronavirus that's led to the current pandemic, are both infectious respiratory illnesses. Although the symptoms of COVID-19 and the flu can look similar, *the two illnesses are caused by different viruses.*_​


----------



## L.K.Eder (Aug 18, 2020)

Abbey said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Abbey said:
> ...


delete your account.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Aug 18, 2020)

Faun said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> > Dana7360 said:
> ...


the protest against wanting to live


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 18, 2020)

Dana7360 said:


> It is stoppable but only if people follow science instead of stupidity.
> 
> So far most of the governors in the midwest have followed stupidity. They have a very good example of what to do to stop it from New York and many European nations yet they chose to ignore science and stupidly followed trump.
> 
> ...


The Democrats are bracing for another media created COVID-19 surge. 

We're doing what you idiots told us to do, and still it's not enough.

Should we all just hold our collective breaths and die of exficiation?


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 18, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


We've tested over 65 million and only had 5 million test positive? That's less than 8%. And only a fraction of 8% showed any symptoms. Of the 5,000,000 who tested positive only 167,000 have supposedly died from the virus. That's only 3%.


Damn......that's pretty good.

How many total has Japan tested?


----------



## Abbey (Aug 18, 2020)

L.K.Eder said:


> Abbey said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



 Who are you, the forum owner?


----------



## Dagosa (Aug 18, 2020)

mudwhistle said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > It is stoppable but only if people follow science instead of stupidity.
> ...


Why don’t you just go out, and prove what a media created hoax it it is. Go for it.


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 18, 2020)

mudwhistle said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...


3% fatality rate?  That's like 300 times the flu death rate.  That's terrible.

Japan's highest single day fatality count is 91, months ago.  We're currently losing that many people every 2-3 hours.  Their current daily fatalities average less than 10.

Their death rate is 1/3 of ours as well.


----------



## Abbey (Aug 18, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



 What was it we were talking about  earlier?  Oh yeah, about  believing  everything  they tell you!  

 They have  already  admitted  the numbers  have been  falsified,  if a few states are doing it,  there's a  good  chance,  many more  are.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Aug 18, 2020)

Abbey said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Abbey said:
> ...


a well-meaning observer.


----------



## Abbey (Aug 18, 2020)

L.K.Eder said:


> Abbey said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



 Yes, I  see. Well meaning.  Ill take  your suggestion into  consideration,  then, file  it away, where it belongs.


----------



## L.K.Eder (Aug 18, 2020)

Abbey said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Abbey said:
> ...


good thinking. don't use your pathogen/disease filing system though. that's a mess.


----------



## Dagosa (Aug 18, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Exactly...
Not only that,but we’re seeing long term heart damage in even recovered patients. This includes asymptomatic young patients.


----------



## Abbey (Aug 18, 2020)

L.K.Eder said:


> Abbey said:
> 
> 
> > L.K.Eder said:
> ...



 You betcha! Thanks for the  advice!


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 18, 2020)

Dagosa said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Dana7360 said:
> ...


I'm out here working in it. Have been since they called us back in April.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 18, 2020)

Dagosa said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Link.

Retard. 
Long-term heart damage would show up in a symptom....chest pain......labored breathing...etc.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 18, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Course the Japanese aren't intentionally murderering their seniors by placing COVID positive patients in rest homes either.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 18, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Nope. The normal mortality rate per 100,000 is 8.2%.

We would have had over 600,000 deaths by now if 5,000,000 caught COVID-19, if the mortality rate was the same as the flu.


----------



## Dagosa (Aug 18, 2020)

mudwhistle said:


> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


No it doesn’t idiot....unless you're smarter then Johns Hopkins. as high as 1-5 initially infected a pretty high number  end up with heart damage, some through indirect complications with patients that show up later dufus.









						Covid-19 Can Cause Heart Damage—Even If You Are Asymptomatic
					

While SARS-CoV-2 may cause cardiac symptoms such as chest pain or shortness of breath resulting in heart attacks and blood clots, there is also the possibility that the virus may cause significant heart damage and inflammation—but without producing any immediate or more noticeable cardiac symptoms.




					www.forbes.com
				












						Can Coronavirus Cause Heart Damage?
					

Although COVID-19 is primarily a respiratory or lung disease, the heart can also suffer.




					www.hopkinsmedicine.org
				




cases with symptomatic and asymptomatic  patients.








						Coronavirus can harm your body even if you're asymptomatic
					

Asymptomatic patients can spread the coronavirus, several studies have shown. The SARS-CoV-2 virus multiplies within and can harm the body of a person who has been infected, even if no signs of the disease are visible. While patients might be unaware they’ve been infected, bloodwork and CT scans...




					bgr.com


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 18, 2020)

Dagosa said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Dagosa said:
> ...


You said asymptomatic. 
That means zero symptoms. 
There are always symptoms when you're suffering from heart damage. They start out mild and worsen as the damage increases. Your link said "CHEST PAIN" is one of the symptoms.


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 18, 2020)

Abbey said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> > Abbey said:
> ...


You really should consider it more seriously.  It's really for your own good.


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 18, 2020)

mudwhistle said:


> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Don't follow current events much, do ya.

Hundreds of articles on this.



			covid19 causes long term heart damage - Google Search


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 18, 2020)

mudwhistle said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Oh look!  A deflection!

Your surrender is accepted.


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 18, 2020)

mudwhistle said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Well that's a lie.  35 million people got the flu last year and only 34,000 died.  That's a mortality rate of .09%.

CDC estimates that the burden of illness during the 2018–2019 season included an estimated 35.5 million people getting sick with influenza, 16.5 million people going to a health care provider for their illness, 490,600 hospitalizations, and 34,200 deaths from influenza 






						Estimated Flu-Related Illnesses, Medical visits, Hospitalizations, and Deaths in the United States — 2018–2019 Flu  Season | CDC
					

CDC calculates estimates of disease burden in the United States using surveillance data and modeling to adjust for sources of under-detection. Burden estimates for the 2018-2019 season found here.




					www.cdc.gov


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 18, 2020)

Abbey said:


> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


I think so...... Can't quite prove it yet, but the house of cards will be exposed soon enough. To many things are just to coincidental, and the use of it all politically, is just to coincidental. They've tried everything else, so this could very well have been the biggest one of all.

If somehow it could be proven that it was a huge desperate last ditch effort to destroy Trump and the Republicans (be it black or white), then they need to be arrested, tried for treason, and thrown in jail for a long, long time.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 18, 2020)

Faun said:


> Abbey said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Again, care to present your credentials Doctor ???? You only know what you read, and who knows where you are reading it from. If you make an assertion or statement, then it would be nice if you back it up with a medical link in so that all in the class can read it, and maybe even learn something. If don't do that (back it up with actual facts and science), then no one's listening to what you have to say.


----------



## Abbey (Aug 18, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Abbey said:
> ...



 He/she...?  Demands others  provide  proof of what  they're saying,  then doesn't  do it?  Imagine  that.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 18, 2020)

Abbey said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


I just know what I see on the ground, and the alledged so called facts being ranted on here daily by these democrat operatives just aren't bearing out the truths in it all to me it seems. I still don't know anyone who has had the thing, and me and others sure don't know anyone who has died from it, yet to hear the Democrats talk it's everywhere, even in the air that you breathe outside now. Guess who is riding around in cars by themselves wearing mask ?? Democrat's are. Guess who is walking or jogging by themselves outside wearing mask ?? Democrats are.

You just can't make the bullcrap any more obvious than it is. China in bed with our Globalist is a huge problem I do believe, and the coincidence and timing of everything is so suspect that you'd have to be deaf, dumb and blind not to see what's going on. How did Covid-19 become a Democrat ?????


----------



## Abbey (Aug 18, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Abbey said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



 Now, we have  Biden wanting to  mandate  mask wearing  nation  wide,  for the next 3 months.......well, guess what?  That'll  put us just  past the  presidential  election!  After  which,  they will  announce,  there's no  more Covid19!

 Funny  how that works out,  isn't it?

 Stevie Wonder can see what's going on  here!


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 18, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> I still don't know anyone who has had the thing, and me and others sure don't know anyone who has died from it


Well there you have it.  The reason America is failing so badly. These geniuses.


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Abbey said:
> ...


Dumbfuck, I need not be a doctor to copy & paste ...

_Influenza (the flu) and COVID-19, the illness caused by the coronavirus that's led to the current pandemic, are both infectious respiratory illnesses. Although the symptoms of COVID-19 and the flu can look similar, *the two illnesses are caused by different viruses*._​​_








						COVID-19 vs. the Flu
					






					www.hopkinsmedicine.org
				



_​


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2020)

Abbey said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Now you're simply lying. I posted a link for you already showing COVID-19 is not the same as the flu. 

Lying like you do reveals even you know you lost this.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 18, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


I think your stats are fucked up.
Roughly 130,000 people die from the flu every year. Even more died while Obama was president. 


*“Swine Flu”*

The  US Centre for Disease and Control Prevention  (CDC)  estimated that 150, 000 to 575,000 people died from (H1N1) pandemic virus infection in the first year of the outbreak.


80% of the virus-related deaths were estimated to occur in those < 65 years of age.
In seasonal influenza epidemics, about 70% to 90% of deaths occur in people ≥65.






						COVID-19 deaths compared with “Swine Flu” - The Centre for Evidence-Based Medicine
					

The age affected structure doesn’t fit with pandemic theory Carl  Heneghan,  Tom Jefferson “It is a capital mistake to theorize




					www.cebm.net


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 18, 2020)

mudwhistle said:


> Roughly 130,000 people die from the flu every year.


In the US? No. You will just straight up lie, won't you?


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2020)

mudwhistle said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Dumbass, that's world wide and it spanned 12 months. We're in our 7th month of COVID-19 and 784,353 people have died. So what exactly is your point?


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 18, 2020)

Abbey said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Abbey said:
> ...


Yep, it's either just coincidence or by design be it one or the other. 

Otherwise the thing is either being used politically or it's just a coincidence when everything lines up in these ways politically.

Like I said, since when does a pandemic become a Democrat ????  

Did the Democrat's evilness cause everyone to not take the thing serious enough or is it actually something that is serious, but many aren't believing it because of all that the Democrat's have done ??


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 18, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > I still don't know anyone who has had the thing, and me and others sure don't know anyone who has died from it
> ...


What's wrong with my statement ? I don't personally know anyone who has had it or anyone that has died from it. Infact many American's are the same as me, but man as soon as you turn on the TV, well it's unbelievable what's going on in politic's, and in Covid news surrounded by politic's.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 18, 2020)

Faun said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


That's all you had to do...... Now are there counter scientific arguments to your information posted here or is this the know all end all ??


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


LOLOL 

You think there's a counter argument to hopkinsmedicine.org? Post it....


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 18, 2020)

Faun said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


So your answer is no, there is no counter science in your opinion to the articles listed ? Ok, we either agree or disagree. I'm learning just like everyone is, so please enlighten the class every chance you get. We won't mind.


----------



## Faun (Aug 18, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


Well I challenge you to post a link to a medical website saying COVID-19 is a flu ... but it seems you can't.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 18, 2020)

Faun said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Never said it was a flu, but said that it was a virus. I have heard that it causes flu like symptoms. I've heard alot, so not sure what all to believe really. Just depends on whose carrying the water I guess.


----------



## Fort Fun Indiana (Aug 18, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> What's wrong with my statement ?


The fact that you don't know what is wrong with it, is what is wrong with it. Your personal anecdote means precisely jack shit, in an advancing pandemic. hee haw, never had it, don't know anyone who does...


....yet... Such a simple word. And you just can't seem to make the "leap" to it.


----------



## ninja007 (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## beagle9 (Aug 19, 2020)

Fort Fun Indiana said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > What's wrong with my statement ?
> ...


You speak alot of word's yet say nothing. Of course that's expected when you just parrot whatever the cratzi's tell you to say.


----------



## Faun (Aug 19, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


You asked me to post a link to prove that Abbey moron wrong. I do, but now you run from his defense?


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 19, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Abbey said:
> 
> 
> > Dagosa said:
> ...


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 19, 2020)

mudwhistle said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...


Straight from the CDC website I posted, and dingleberry here says he doesn't believe it.    You're comparing world wide figures to my figures for the US only.  You're also moving the goal posts from "average flu year" to "swine flu pandemic", which is still nowhere near the coronavirus pandemic.


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 19, 2020)

Faun said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


He doesn't have one, he's just flailing around desperately.


----------



## Abbey (Aug 19, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Abbey said:
> ...



 Yes, it is and,  every day  the dems are proving  it.


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 19, 2020)

Why do we talk about Covid-19 when it isn’t even the leading infectious cause of death worldwide? Seems odd we have an infectious disease killing 1.5 million annually and we ignored it and allowed it to come over our borders for decades. The death rate is 3% far more deadlier than the Coronavirus. Yet, as infectious as it is, we wear no masks, we keep our borders open.
It is especially deadly to those who have HIV and other preexisting conditions. TB has is far deadlier and far more infectious than Covid-19. Just curious why we don’t even recognize it.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 19, 2020)

Papageorgio said:


> Why do we talk about Covid-19 when it isn’t even the leading infectious cause of death worldwide? Seems odd we have an infectious disease killing 1.5 million annually and we ignored it and allowed it to come over our borders for decades. The death rate is 3% far more deadlier than the Coronavirus. Yet, as infectious as it is, we wear no masks, we keep our borders open.
> It is especially deadly to those who have HIV and other preexisting conditions. TB has is far deadlier and far more infectious than Covid-19. Just curious why we don’t even recognize it.


Had to find something new and scary.... You know, it's the political season right ??


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 19, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Why do we talk about Covid-19 when it isn’t even the leading infectious cause of death worldwide? Seems odd we have an infectious disease killing 1.5 million annually and we ignored it and allowed it to come over our borders for decades. The death rate is 3% far more deadlier than the Coronavirus. Yet, as infectious as it is, we wear no masks, we keep our borders open.
> ...


Most people realize it however the left needs to pretend COVID-19 is the big deal, just to scare the people into obedience.

That’s why they won’t touch this post, it goes against their narrative.


----------



## badger2 (Aug 19, 2020)

But the CDC has recently coupled influenza to COVID. There is vaccine for flu, which is customized for yearly strains, though not everyone receives it. None for COVID. The sources of influenza in nature are mostly known, not known for COVID. There is no guarantee that the current CDC's prediction will be wrong: 2020 may be worst autumn ever for U.S.

Human-killing avian influenza will cross borders regardless of what H. sapiens says or does. Ignorance does not apply, because one has to know about something for it to be ignored.


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 19, 2020)

Abbey said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


how did you get that from a pic of tRump?


----------



## Dagosa (Aug 19, 2020)

Abbey said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Abbey said:
> ...





Papageorgio said:


> Most people realize it however the left needs to pretend COVID-19 is the big deal, just to scare the people into obedience.


seriously.....are you for real or does Fox and Friends tell you what to think.


----------



## Abbey (Aug 19, 2020)

Dagosa said:


> Abbey said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...



 Odd question,  coming from a  democrat.


----------



## Abbey (Aug 19, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> Abbey said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



  Pic says,  "its a conspiracy, "   yes, a Democrat  conspiracy.


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 19, 2020)

Dagosa said:


> Abbey said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


I don’t watch Foxnews, you often make moronic assumptions?


----------



## Dagosa (Aug 19, 2020)

Papageorgio said:


> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> > Abbey said:
> ...


So you just make up that shit without being spoon fed by Hannity ? That’s worse.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 19, 2020)

Dagosa said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Dagosa said:
> ...


No it's just called using one's common sense, you ought to try it sometimes.


----------



## initforme (Aug 19, 2020)

The virus is winning....game over man game over.


----------



## Dagosa (Aug 20, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


I suppose, but just remember you follow a lunatic who thinks it’s common sense for every rich guy to feel he can get away with fraud simply by paying off fines and restitution. He’s still a criminal and only he who has  wealth uses it to prevent him from spending* the rest of his life in jail.  Trump has a lot of common sense for a criminal.


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 20, 2020)

Dagosa said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Dagosa said:
> ...



Whatever you need to believe, go with it, I don’t give a damn what a left wing moron such as yourself believes. Biden is the nut that believes we need mandatory masks for four months, why not three, or five? Talk about making up shit! I bet you’ll vote for the guy! Lol!


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 20, 2020)

Dagosa said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Dagosa said:
> ...


They are all criminals to varying degrees, but if we can get them to work for us in a more righteous manor, then we all win in some ways or another. The main thing is do what the cratzi's have been doing forever with white guilt, just turn it into positives. If Trump is guilty of something, then use that guilt to gain something good from it, otherwise once a person turns, then they can use that turning to do great things.


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 20, 2020)

Dagosa said:


> Abbey said:
> 
> 
> > beagle9 said:
> ...


I think you know the answer to that.


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 20, 2020)

Abbey said:


> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> > Abbey said:
> ...


Funny remark for a preprogrammed tRumpling to make.


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 20, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> > Abbey said:
> ...


Wrong again, how can you be so wrong, so often?


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 20, 2020)

Abbey said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Abbey said:
> ...


Lol,


Papageorgio said:


> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> > Abbey said:
> ...


So you're an Infowars guy then.


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 20, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Oh the irony!


----------



## Abbey (Aug 20, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> Abbey said:
> 
> 
> > Dagosa said:
> ...



 You know  nothing.


----------



## Abbey (Aug 20, 2020)

Papageorgio said:


> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



 Then, after that, every time  someone  gets a sniffle and runs to the ER, they'll  report it  as another  Covid19  surge and, out come mandatory  masks, again.


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2020)

Abbey said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Abbey said:
> ...


LOL

The irony of this coming from the putz who says the flu is a SARS-CoV.


----------



## Abbey (Aug 20, 2020)

Dagosa said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Dagosa said:
> ...



 Jealous? Butthurt? Sour grapes?  Which is  it?


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 20, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> Abbey said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


 Nope, usually CNN or sometimes CBS. I don't believe in silly far left and far right wing sites. They remind me of talking to idiots such as yourself.


----------



## jbrownson0831 (Aug 20, 2020)

Dana7360 said:


> It is stoppable but only if people follow science instead of stupidity.
> 
> So far most of the governors in the midwest have followed stupidity. They have a very good example of what to do to stop it from New York and many European nations yet they chose to ignore science and stupidly followed trump.
> 
> ...


Yes, New York and its 33,000 murders is a great example of what to do to battle the virus


----------



## Dagosa (Aug 20, 2020)

jbrownson0831 said:


> Dana7360 said:
> 
> 
> > It is stoppable but only if people follow science instead of stupidity.
> ...


33k murders over what period. you're making more shit up obviously.


----------



## Dagosa (Aug 20, 2020)

Papageorgio said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Abbey said:
> ...


CNN ? Care to know CNN s official stance in AGW snd COVID-19 ?








						The science behind the climate crisis
					

Not sure how we found ourselves in this climate crisis? Still on the fence about how much the planet is warming and how much of it is caused by humans? Here are the facts you need.




					www.cnn.com
				












						Tracking Covid-19 cases in the US
					

Track the spread of coronavirus in the United States with maps and updates on cases and deaths.




					www.cnn.com
				



same with CBS.

so we know you’re now FOS...


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 20, 2020)

Dagosa said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



Already know their stance. I can watch and I don't have to agree. it brings information. I don't let news agencies form my opinion. Why do you? How stupid are you? I mean really? You watch Trump's speeches, does that mean you agree with them? Man, I was warned you were dumb, but really, I didn't expect you to be this dumb.


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 20, 2020)

Abbey said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Abbey said:
> ...


And yet I'm still smarter than you.

Weird, huh?


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 20, 2020)

Abbey said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Dagosa said:
> ...


Well that's a lie.


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 20, 2020)

Papageorgio said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Abbey said:
> ...


Then you're just coming up with all the crazy shit on your own?


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 20, 2020)

Papageorgio said:


> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


So, you come up with all the crazy shit all on your own?

Didn't I already ask you this.


----------



## Faun (Aug 20, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> Abbey said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Who isn't?


----------



## Abbey (Aug 20, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> Abbey said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



 There's no evidence of  that.


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 20, 2020)

Faun said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Abbey said:
> ...


Almost nobody as far as I can tell.  Maybe jitler or Dave.  Maybe.


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 20, 2020)

Abbey said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Abbey said:
> ...


Lol, only if you're too dumb to see it.


----------



## Abbey (Aug 20, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> Abbey said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



 So, you can't  see it?


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 20, 2020)

Abbey said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Abbey said:
> ...


Riiiiiiight, that s exactly what I said.

LSHIDMTAMSFO!!!


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 20, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



Wow, another left wing that believes everything their media tells them. Congrats, just keep being spoon fed your stupidity, I guess for you it is better than thinking for yourself.


----------



## Dagosa (Aug 20, 2020)

Papageorgio said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Yup, especially CNN and CBS, your sources.


----------



## beagle9 (Aug 21, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Dagosa said:
> ...


The irony eh ?? Care to elaborate ? Let me ask you this then - Do you think that you can find a perfect sinless person on this earth ???? We've all sinned and have fallen short of the glory of the Lord, but that is why he did what he did for us. To turn and do what's right is always what we depend on, and our leaders are no different. The ignoring of these truths is what gets us all in trouble over and over again in this world.

Attempting to make our leaders as perfect men or women is a fool's game, but taking them and molding them into something that works is our duty as citizen's for whom put them where they are.


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 21, 2020)

Papageorgio said:


> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> > Abbey said:
> ...


So you're an Infowars guy then.
[/QUOTE]
Nope, usually CNN or sometimes CBS. I don't believe in silly far left and far right wing sites. They remind me of talking to idiots such as yourself.
[/QUOTE]
Then you're just coming up with all the crazy shit on your own?
[/QUOTE]

Wow, another left wing that believes everything their media tells them. Congrats, just keep being spoon fed your stupidity, I guess for you it is better than thinking for yourself.
[/QUOTE]
Yup, especially CNN and CBS, your sources.
[/QUOTE]

At least I don’t believe everything the media tells me. You seem to be spoon fed your opinions. At least you don’t need to think, I think that is damn near impossible for you.


----------



## Dagosa (Aug 21, 2020)

Papageorgio said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Dagosa said:
> ...


Nope, usually CNN or sometimes CBS. I don't believe in silly far left and far right wing sites. They remind me of talking to idiots such as yourself.
[/QUOTE]
Then you're just coming up with all the crazy shit on your own?
[/QUOTE]

Wow, another left wing that believes everything their media tells them. Congrats, just keep being spoon fed your stupidity, I guess for you it is better than thinking for yourself.
[/QUOTE]
Yup, especially CNN and CBS, your sources.
[/QUOTE]

At least I don’t believe everything the media tells me. You seem to be spoon fed your opinions. At least you don’t need to think, I think that is damn near impossible for you.
[/QUOTE]
Oh, so you pick and choose what to believe based upon whom ? The predisposition of Trump. You seem rather strange. Neither CNN nor cbs has ever been in support of Trump stupidity yet you claim to use them as news sources then doubt AGW and the Trump version of the world. It sounds like a complete farce. There are NO major news organizations other then Fox that promotes Trump Idiocy, is anti science. Go. Literally supplies the basis for a Trumps own existence with peoples going from Fox into his own administrations  with only one thing in mind, to spread lies that you repeat.

CBS and CNN, That’s hilarious BS...


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 21, 2020)

Dagosa said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Then you're just coming up with all the crazy shit on your own?
[/QUOTE]

Wow, another left wing that believes everything their media tells them. Congrats, just keep being spoon fed your stupidity, I guess for you it is better than thinking for yourself.
[/QUOTE]
Yup, especially CNN and CBS, your sources.
[/QUOTE]

At least I don’t believe everything the media tells me. You seem to be spoon fed your opinions. At least you don’t need to think, I think that is damn near impossible for you.
[/QUOTE]
Oh, so you pick and choose what to believe based upon whom ? The predisposition of Trump. You seem rather strange. Neither CNN nor cbs has ever been in support of Trump stupidity yet you claim to use them as news sources then doubt AGW and the Trump version of the world. It sounds like a complete farce. There are NO major news organizations other then Fox that promotes Trump Idiocy, is anti science. Go. Literally supplies the basis for a Trumps own existence with peoples going from Fox into his own administrations  with only one thing in mind, to spread lies that you repeat.

CBS and CNN, That’s hilarious BS...
[/QUOTE]

I told you what I watch and listen to. You choose not to believe me, I am good with that. Trump has not been a good President, I have said that over and over again. I believe the government uses fear to take away freedom. The virus, according to experts doesn’t spread during racial protests however if you are at other events it spreads. Children weren’t getting the virus and now all of a sudden they are. The virus is racist against blacks. 911 we allowed our privacy to be invaded and we allow it today, it was temporary. Now, the government wants to trace the virus. TB killed 1.5 million people in a year, no borders closed, no masks went on and it is projected to keep killing 1.5 a year, it is passed like Covid, it has a higher death rate than Covid, yet this has not shut down an economy, a border. I wonder why.


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 21, 2020)

beagle9 said:


> The irony eh ?? Care to elaborate ?


Nope, everybody else already understands it.


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 21, 2020)

Papageorgio said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Dagosa said:
> ...


Nope, usually CNN or sometimes CBS. I don't believe in silly far left and far right wing sites. They remind me of talking to idiots such as yourself.
[/QUOTE]
Then you're just coming up with all the crazy shit on your own?
[/QUOTE]

Wow, another left wing that believes everything their media tells them. Congrats, just keep being spoon fed your stupidity, I guess for you it is better than thinking for yourself.
[/QUOTE]
Yup, especially CNN and CBS, your sources.
[/QUOTE]

At least I don’t believe everything the media tells me. You seem to be spoon fed your opinions. At least you don’t need to think, I think that is damn near impossible for you.
[/QUOTE]
Nice dodge!  It didn't work, but it was definitely a nice try.

Quote fail too BTW.


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 21, 2020)

> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Wow, another left wing that believes everything their media tells them. Congrats, just keep being spoon fed your stupidity, I guess for you it is better than thinking for yourself.
[/QUOTE]
Yup, especially CNN and CBS, your sources.
[/QUOTE]

At least I don’t believe everything the media tells me. You seem to be spoon fed your opinions. At least you don’t need to think, I think that is damn near impossible for you.
[/QUOTE]
Oh, so you pick and choose what to believe based upon whom ? The predisposition of Trump. You seem rather strange. Neither CNN nor cbs has ever been in support of Trump stupidity yet you claim to use them as news sources then doubt AGW and the Trump version of the world. It sounds like a complete farce. There are NO major news organizations other then Fox that promotes Trump Idiocy, is anti science. Go. Literally supplies the basis for a Trumps own existence with peoples going from Fox into his own administrations  with only one thing in mind, to spread lies that you repeat.

CBS and CNN, That’s hilarious BS...
[/QUOTE][/quote]
He's just another tRumpling liar.


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 21, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Then you're just coming up with all the crazy shit on your own?
[/QUOTE]

Wow, another left wing that believes everything their media tells them. Congrats, just keep being spoon fed your stupidity, I guess for you it is better than thinking for yourself.
[/QUOTE]
Yup, especially CNN and CBS, your sources.
[/QUOTE]

At least I don’t believe everything the media tells me. You seem to be spoon fed your opinions. At least you don’t need to think, I think that is damn near impossible for you.
[/QUOTE]
Nice dodge!  It didn't work, but it was definitely a nice try.

Quote fail too BTW.
[/QUOTE]

Ohh good we have the quote expert here. No fail, I watch news but I also research sources like CDC, WHO and other relevant to a topic. I stay away from real goofy sites like Fox, infowars, msnbc and daily Kos, the bias is terrible.  It’s called research, it’s not for lazy spoon fed donkeys such as yourself.


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 21, 2020)

Papageorgio said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Wow, another left wing that believes everything their media tells them. Congrats, just keep being spoon fed your stupidity, I guess for you it is better than thinking for yourself.
[/QUOTE]
Yup, especially CNN and CBS, your sources.
[/QUOTE]

At least I don’t believe everything the media tells me. You seem to be spoon fed your opinions. At least you don’t need to think, I think that is damn near impossible for you.
[/QUOTE]
Nice dodge!  It didn't work, but it was definitely a nice try.

Quote fail too BTW.
[/QUOTE]

Ohh good we have the quote expert here. No fail, I watch news but I also research sources like CDC, WHO and other relevant to a topic. I stay away from real goofy sites like Fox, infowars, msnbc and daily Kos, the bias is terrible.  It’s called research, it’s not for lazy spoon fed donkeys such as yourself.
[/QUOTE]
You're lying.  You could not possibly have reached the ridiculous conclusions you spew here by doing that.


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 21, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> > Dagosa said:
> >
> >
> > > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Yup, especially CNN and CBS, your sources.
[/QUOTE]

At least I don’t believe everything the media tells me. You seem to be spoon fed your opinions. At least you don’t need to think, I think that is damn near impossible for you.
[/QUOTE]
Oh, so you pick and choose what to believe based upon whom ? The predisposition of Trump. You seem rather strange. Neither CNN nor cbs has ever been in support of Trump stupidity yet you claim to use them as news sources then doubt AGW and the Trump version of the world. It sounds like a complete farce. There are NO major news organizations other then Fox that promotes Trump Idiocy, is anti science. Go. Literally supplies the basis for a Trumps own existence with peoples going from Fox into his own administrations  with only one thing in mind, to spread lies that you repeat.

CBS and CNN, That’s hilarious BS...
[/QUOTE][/quote]
He's just another tRumpling liar.
[/QUOTE]

I consider it and honor when those such as yourself resort to name calling when they fail at everything else.


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 21, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


Yup, especially CNN and CBS, your sources.
[/QUOTE]

At least I don’t believe everything the media tells me. You seem to be spoon fed your opinions. At least you don’t need to think, I think that is damn near impossible for you.
[/QUOTE]
Nice dodge!  It didn't work, but it was definitely a nice try.

Quote fail too BTW.
[/QUOTE]

Ohh good we have the quote expert here. No fail, I watch news but I also research sources like CDC, WHO and other relevant to a topic. I stay away from real goofy sites like Fox, infowars, msnbc and daily Kos, the bias is terrible.  It’s called research, it’s not for lazy spoon fed donkeys such as yourself.
[/QUOTE]
You're lying.  You could not possibly have reached the ridiculous conclusions you spew here by doing that.
[/QUOTE]

If you can beat them call them names, par for the course Crep. I’m surprised you didn’t start earlier that is you MO.


----------



## Dagosa (Aug 21, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> > Dagosa said:
> >
> >
> > > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Yup, especially CNN and CBS, your sources.
[/QUOTE]

At least I don’t believe everything the media tells me. You seem to be spoon fed your opinions. At least you don’t need to think, I think that is damn near impossible for you.
[/QUOTE]
Oh, so you pick and choose what to believe based upon whom ? The predisposition of Trump. You seem rather strange. Neither CNN nor cbs has ever been in support of Trump stupidity yet you claim to use them as news sources then doubt AGW and the Trump version of the world. It sounds like a complete farce. There are NO major news organizations other then Fox that promotes Trump Idiocy, is anti science. Go. Literally supplies the basis for a Trumps own existence with peoples going from Fox into his own administrations  with only one thing in mind, to spread lies that you repeat.

CBS and CNN, That’s hilarious BS...
[/QUOTE][/quote]
He's just another tRumpling liar.
[/QUOTE]
It’s like talking with Trump himself. They’ll say anything, anytime just hear themselves talk and gain attention...


----------



## Dagosa (Aug 21, 2020)

Papageorgio said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


At least when I give credence to many agreeing institutions like NASA and CNN  and believe them, I’m believing consensus. When you believe whatever Trump says you’re a lemming following the wizard.
you think one idiot is smarter then the work of dedicated thousands...
you’re the fool.


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 21, 2020)

Dagosa said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



CNN is not an institution it is a news source. I go to WHO and other direct sources. That is why I question the BS. Protests don’t cause COVID to spread but going to an outdoor event with masks on does? March, April, May, June and July, kids aren’t susceptible to COVID however now in August numbers magically increase? I rarely believe Trump, he is a Republican and I’m a conservative, Trump is not a conservative. He spends wat too much money and says what he wants without thinking. He and Biden are jokes as candidates. OSHA has guidelines forwearing face masks, yet today they don’t matter. I agree we should wear masks, but why don’t we wear them for TB? A disease that spreads easier has a higher death rate than COVID. The WHO reported TB took 1,500,000 in2018 alone and it is getting tougher to treat with antibiotics. Why  has the economy shutdown for TB. Why don’t we close the borders for TB? Much is inconsistent and just like 911, Covid puts limits on freedom. If you can answer the questions, please do.


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 21, 2020)

Papageorgio said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > > Dagosa said:
> ...



At least I don’t believe everything the media tells me. You seem to be spoon fed your opinions. At least you don’t need to think, I think that is damn near impossible for you.
[/QUOTE]
Oh, so you pick and choose what to believe based upon whom ? The predisposition of Trump. You seem rather strange. Neither CNN nor cbs has ever been in support of Trump stupidity yet you claim to use them as news sources then doubt AGW and the Trump version of the world. It sounds like a complete farce. There are NO major news organizations other then Fox that promotes Trump Idiocy, is anti science. Go. Literally supplies the basis for a Trumps own existence with peoples going from Fox into his own administrations  with only one thing in mind, to spread lies that you repeat.

CBS and CNN, That’s hilarious BS...
[/QUOTE][/quote]
He's just another tRumpling liar.
[/QUOTE]

I consider it and honor when those such as yourself resort to name calling when they fail at everything else.
[/QUOTE]
Cool.  I'll let you know if I fail at anything.


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 21, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> Cool.  I'll let you know if I fail at anything.


We all know what a failure you are. You Democrat or Republican.


----------



## Dagosa (Aug 21, 2020)

Papageorgio said:


> CNN is not an institution it is a news source.


Get a life. Before you do, read a dictionary. CNN has been around for over 40 years you fool. Now, go get a dictionary instead of making shit up.


----------



## Crepitus (Aug 21, 2020)

Papageorgio said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Cool.  I'll let you know if I fail at anything.
> ...


Lol, you live a rich and varied fantasy life.


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 21, 2020)

Dagosa said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > CNN is not an institution it is a news source.
> ...



Couldn’t answer my questions can you? What did I make up?


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 21, 2020)

Crepitus said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...



I live a great life, I enjoy my family and what I do. I hope you have a great life as well.


----------



## Dagosa (Aug 21, 2020)

Papageorgio said:


> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Ask a question without a false presumption then someone might even care. You can’t just make up shit then assume a question around it really matters....


----------



## Dagosa (Aug 21, 2020)

Papageorgio said:


> live a great life, I enjoy my family and what I do. I hope you have a great life as well.


Then a dictionary should be readily available.


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 21, 2020)

Dagosa said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Dagosa said:
> ...


What did I make up? TB? 1.5 million deaths in 2018? I have links to reputable sources if you are too lazy to look up info. Go ahead, what did I make up?


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 21, 2020)

Dagosa said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > live a great life, I enjoy my family and what I do. I hope you have a great life as well.
> ...



What word do I need to look up?


----------



## Dagosa (Aug 21, 2020)

Papageorgio said:


> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Your claim that CNN is not an institution. You’re ridiculous.


----------



## Papageorgio (Aug 21, 2020)

Dagosa said:


> Your claim that CNN is not an institution. You’re ridiculous.



By definition, you calling CNN an institution is an opinion. By your criteria a 40 year old house is an institution, as is Walmart. I don’t consider either an institution. You have an opinion. The only reason you want to argue that is that you can’t answer any questions on TB.


----------



## Dagosa (Aug 22, 2020)

Papageorgio said:


> Dagosa said:
> 
> 
> > Your claim that CNN is not an institution. You’re ridiculous.
> ...


You still insist on not reading a dictionary. No, an ordinary house is not an institution. Read a dictionary.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Aug 25, 2020)

jknowgood said:


> If Biden wins the virus will be a bad memory day after the election. That's how serious it is. Democrats should never be in power on any level.


Democrats don't want you to know now but it's all over now.


----------

